#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-20
<nima_> salam
<nima_> ممنون میشم کسی کمکم کنه
<abdoreza> salam
<abdoreza> chetori mitonam ba xchatirc vasl sham?
<pishguy1> salam
<pishguy1> kessi hast ?
<pishguy1> all, kessi hast ?
<hi> salam
<hi> man omadam
<hi> be 11.04
<hi> upgrade kardam
<hi> loginscreen paride :(
<Guest20811> kasi mideune chi kar bayad bokonam ??
<Guest20811> help :(
<Guest73325> salam
<Guest73325> man az 10.10
<Guest73325> upgrade kardam be 11.04
<Guest73325> hame cchiz az kar oftade :(
<Guest73325> hata login scree ham nemiyoomad
<Guest73325> ba failsafe omadam dakhel
<Guest73325> chi kar konam :( ?
<pooya> salam
<pooya> agha toro khooood akomaaaaaaaaaaaaaak
<pooya> KOMAAAAAAAK in obonto dahane mano ..... :((
<pooya> kasi niiiiiiiis ?:(
<fvahid> pooya: salam
<fvahid> pooya: moshkel chiye?
<pooya> agha
<pooya> man obonto
<pooya> 10.4
<pooya> to VMWARE EXI
<pooya> nasb kardam
<pooya> harkari mikonam
<pooya> netesh vasl nemishe !
<pooya> taze karam :(
<fvahid> :)
<fvahid> pooya: eybi nadare saboor bash hal mishe
<pooya> khoob chikar konam ?!
<pooya> komakam mikoni
<pooya> ?
<pooya> plz
<pooya> :(
<fvahid> pooya: gadame aval inke ke befahmim toye vmeware tanzimate network ro rochi gozashti
<pooya> azizam
<pooya> midoonam
<pooya> nat nadare
<pooya> ye halat dare
<pooya> onam auto e
<pooya> Exsi
<pooya> badish ine ke
<pooya> nat nadare
<pooya> bayad
<pooya> az dakhelk
<pooya> VMWARE TOOLS
<pooya> nasb beshe
<fvahid> pooya: cheara nat nadare?
<pooya> nadaer ESXI
<pooya> ye format dare
<pooya> ye barnamas bayad nasb she
<pooya> formatesh
<pooya> .pl
<pooya> has
<pooya> in nasb she hale
<pooya> ama
<pooya> chetori
<pooya> nemidoonam ...
<fvahid> pooya: khob in ESXI ke migi chi hast?
<pooya> VMwARE
<pooya> has
<pooya> hamon majazi saze
<pooya> ama
<pooya> y emode digash
<pooya> workstation nis
<fvahid> pooya: cheara workstation ro nasb nakardi?
<pooya> CHon server ASUTO ino nasb karde
<pooya> server man
<pooya> exsi has
<pooya> hala age
<pooya> ino nasb konam
<pooya> ehtemalan ok mishe
<pooya> be man migi lotfan chetori
<pooya> .pl
<pooya> nasb konam ?
<pooya> ye barnamas
<pooya> koli poshe moshe dare
<pooya> ye file.pl
<pooya> chetori nasb konam ?
<fvahid> toye che mohiti mikha in file perl ro nasb koni?
<pooya> cmd
<fvahid> linux windows?
<pooya> terminal
<pooya> Linux Obonto 10.4
<fvahid> pooya: az aval begoooooo
<fvahid> pooya: chmod badali vasash bedi?
<pooya> azizam man to
<pooya> Linux
<pooya> Obonto
<pooya> 10.4
<pooya> mikham ye perl
<pooya> nasb konam
<fvahid> pooya: aval bebinim perl nasb dari ya na
<fvahid> pooya: which perl
<fvahid> in command ro bezan which perl
<fvahid> pooya: ehtemale ziyad roye ubuntu nasbe
<fvahid> pooya: badesh ba usr root toye command ino bezan chmode 777 file.pl
<fvahid> pooya: badesh ham cofiye esme file ro toye command bezani age toye dir bashi ke file ham hast ino bezan ./file.pl
<pooya> sorry man dc shodam !
<fvahid> ok eybi nadare
<fvahid> pooya: khob marhale bad
<fvahid> pooya: badesh ba usr root toye command ino bezan chmode 777 file.pl
<fvahid> pooya: badesh ham cofiye esme file ro toye command bezani age toye dir bashi ke file ham hast ino bezan ./file.pl
<pooya> ino on mahali bezanam ke folder hast ?
<fvahid> pooya: bale
<pooya> alan to diresham
<pooya> masire filam
<pooya> bezanam
<fvahid> pooya: khobe
<pooya> chmod 777
<fvahid> pooya: badesh esmefile ro bezan
<fvahid> pooya: ba user root bashi hatman age nisti ye sudo gable command hat bezar
<pooya> zadam dada
<pooya> hastam
<pooya> ba rootam
<pooya> anjam dadam
<fvahid> pooya: hala file ro ejra kon
<pooya> hich err nada
<pooya> bash ... ?
<pooya> bash file.pl
<pooya> doroste ?
<fvahid> pooya: toye command benevis ./file.pl
<fvahid> na
<pooya> ok
<pooya> sabr
<pooya> Plase re run as super user !!!!
<fvahid> pooya: didi ba root nist
<pooya> :(
<pooya> khob chetori ba root beram
<pooya> ?
<fvahid> pooya: ino bezan ta root beshi sudo -i
<pooya> chashm
<fvahid> pooya: azat password mikhad
<fvahid> pooya: root shodi?
<pooya> root shod dada
<pooya> are azizam
<pooya> shod
<pooya> hala on dastore
<pooya> bezanam ?
<pooya> ./file?
<fvahid> pooya: khob file ro ejra kon
<fvahid> pooya: bayad toye hamoon dir bashi ha
<pooya> hamonaj boodam
<pooya> zadam
<pooya> sodu
<pooya> bad
<pooya> pass zadam
<fvahid> pooya: chi shod?
<fvahid> pooya: tamoom shod?
<pooya> na nana mige file not found
<pooya> fekonam
<pooya> to on masir nisam !
<pooya> bayad
<pooya> dir begiram
<fvahid> pooya: ey khoda 2sate daram migam dir hamoon bashe
<fvahid> pooya: deghat kon
<pooya> manam bekhoda hamon ja zadam :(
<pooya> ok sabr ..
<fvahid> :)
<pooya> dadashi hamon masire
<pooya> ke mikham
<pooya> hamonja
<pooya> zadam
<pooya> sodu
<pooya> sodu -i
<pooya> bad
<pooya> raft root
<pooya> ama
<pooya> file pl nemishnase
<pooya> mige
<pooya> nis !
<fvahid> khob chon dir et tagir karde
<fvahid> khoja boob hamoon ja boro
<fvahid> in ke kari nadare
<pooya> manam bekhodfa hminkaro mikonam
<pooya> dir hamonjas
<pooya> ama
<pooya> hey mige
<pooya> hamchin fili nis
<fvahid> khob esme file ro eshtebah mizani
<fvahid> pooya: bebin age nesfe esme file ro benevisi badesh tab ro bezani khodesh esmo kamel mikone
<pooya> inam midonam dadashi
<pooya> faghat bebin
<pooya> maskharas !
<pooya> alan
<pooya> bedone super
<pooya> mizanam
<pooya> mige
<pooya> ba super bezan !
<pooya> vared root misham
<pooya> to hamon
<pooya> directori
<pooya> bad
<pooya> mizanam
<pooya> mire root
<pooya> bad mige hamchi n fili nis !
<pooya> asaln
<pooya> bebaram
<pooya> folderam to desktop !
<fvahid> pooya: inam az ajayeb hast toye chan sale ke linux kar kardam hachin chizi nadidam
<pooya> bekhooda man khodam
<pooya> !
<pooya> :((
<pooya> err dadam
<fvahid> pooya: chesm baste migam ke 120% dari eshtebah mikoni
<pooya> :(
<pooya> shoma ostadi man tayze kar :(
<pooya> alan
<pooya> too hamon
<pooya> masire
<fvahid> pooya: ba user ghere root in dastoor ro bezan sudo ./file
<pooya> has tam ke
<pooya> sabr
<pooya> ok
<pooya> zadam
<pooya> ye masir umad
<pooya> bin
<pooya> na
<pooya> usr
<pooya> bin
<pooya> vmware
<pooya> hala bezanam
<pooya> file ro ?
<fvahid> pooya: bezan
<fvahid> :)
<pooya> ok
<pooya> w8
<fvahid> khob?
<fvahid> Guest98399: ping
<Guest98399> holy shit! chera nickname-am shode guest?
<Guest98399> err
<Guest98399> fvahid, pong
<fvahid> haji: mikhastam begam cheara esme everplays ro dozdidi
<fvahid> behrooz: ahaaaaaaaaaaaaay
<fvahid> behrooz: chera intori mikoni
<behrooz> fvahid, :)
<fvahid> ajab
<fvahid> behrooz: haji ghasshngtare ha
<Parisa> salam be hame doostan.
<Parisa> man ye moshkel daram, matrah mikonam age kasi toonest komakam kone lotfan.
<Parisa> man mikham ye seri file copy konam az roo ye cluster roo computer e khodam. ba inke fazaye khali roo computer daram vali vasatesh in error ro mide. "disk quota exceed"
<Parisa> mishe lotfan begid chi kar bayad bokonam?
<somaye> salam
<somaye> khahesh mikonam, ye soal daram
<somaye> lotfan
<somaye> dar morede thread hast
<somaye> age kasi hast mamnoon misham javab bede, vaghean hayatie
<somaye> help me, please
<tHr> salam doostan
<tHr> man laptopam hp hast linux rosh dagh ejra mishe
<tHr> va kar bishtari az fan cpu mikeshe
<tHr> migan moshkel az kernel linux hast
<tHr> yani nemishe kari vasash kard?
<tHr> akhe man nemikham az windows estefade konam!!!...
<tHr> shoma rahi komaki balad nistid?
<tHr> ok shoma ham balad nistin!!!...
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-21
<m_ice> salam be hame ye dustan
<m_ice> kasi cygwin balade?
<m_ice> mikham ye barname compile konam ba gcc
<m_ice> salam
<ali129> salam
<dark-sun> yo
<majid> با سلام اینجا کسی خودش سایت داره؟
<majid> با سلام اینجا کسی خودش سایت داره؟ یه سوال دارم؟
<majid> با سلام اینجا کسی خودش سایت داره؟ یه سوال دارم؟
<everplays> majid, age ta sob ham ino tekrar koni kasi javab nemide, soal-e aslit ro bepors
<everplays> taraf site dare ya nadare dalil nemishe ke betoone soal-et ro javab bede
<m_ice> salam
<m_ice> kasi inja barname nevise linux hast?
<mojtaba> salam
<narcislinux> haji: salam
<haji> narcislinux, salaam
<narcislinux> haji: lol w8 soalamo gom kardam
<narcislinux> haji: ahan yaftam ! ye hamchin chizi ke toye rss bazi webloga miyado chejor mishe ijad kard http://load.hostphotofree.com/2b9484b986fa166972df004f6e2cd41c/screenshot22.png
<haji> narcislinux, ba hamooni ke too title hast :) delicious
<narcislinux> haji: mamanon
<haji> :) np
<the-light> Pooria: zohr aunvar ehya shode bud nabudi :D
<farhad2161> ????
<farhad2161> Hi
<mehdi___> salam
<mehdi___> 1 soal daram
<mehdi___> kasi mitune komak kone?
<narcislinux> mehdi___:  soaleton ?
<mehdi___> az koja mitunam software haye zaruri baraye ubuntu ro peida konam?
<mehdi___> taze nasb kardam va hichi ru system nadaram
<mehdi___> mesle open office va...
<farhad2161> mehdi___: apt-get baladi?
<mehdi___> na
<mehdi___> va inke ru systemi ke ubuntu nasb hast, be dalayeli internete por sorat nadaram
<mehdi___> bayad ba laptop am download konam
<farhad2161> mehdi___: search ba google baladi?
<farhad2161> :)
<mehdi___> :D
<mehdi___> baladam
<mehdi___> vali donbale 1 site migardam ke hame chi ro ba ham dashte bashe
<mehdi___> ok
<farhad2161> khob pas az goole aval bepors
<mehdi___> ta hala chan ta download kardam
<farhad2161> age javab nadad bia
<mehdi___> vali fek kardam inje loghme amade peida mishe :D
<mehdi___> be har hal taze varedam, bayad havamo dashte bashid
<mehdi___> :)
<farhad2161> kasi felan hal nadare loghme amade behet bede :D
<ali_salehi> dorood-firefox 5 ro chetor mishe nasb konam?
<farhad2161> who is alive?
<farhad2161> hi
<farhad2161> lachfome: hi
<lachfome> farhad2161: سلام علیکم
<farhad2161> lachfome: en plz
<farhad2161> or phingilish
<lachfome> farhad2161: salam
<farhad2161> hi
<lachfome> farhad2161: man en halim ni
<farhad2161> chiiiiiiiiiiiii?
<farhad2161> ahan
<farhad2161> bashe
<farhad2161> inja hame khaban chera?
<lachfome> farhad2161: khab nistan
<lachfome> farhad2161: age soal koni 100% javab midan
<lachfome> farhad2161: chat room ke ni / IRC hast baraye komak be ham dige
<farhad2161> neveshte haye farsi ro khoob neshoon nemide
<farhad2161> :(
<farhad2161> تست
<farhad2161> u mitooni farsi e man ro bekhooni?
<farhad2161> سلام
<farhad2161> تست میکنم
<farhad2161> ?
<lachfome> are khob
<lachfome> farhad2161: chiz ajibi dari migi
<farhad2161> vali male u khoonde nemishe
<farhad2161> male u injoori e
<lachfome> farhad2161: chi dari
<lachfome> ubuntu dari
<farhad2161> سلام علیکم
<farhad2161> che farghi dare
<farhad2161> az KVIrc estefade mikonam
<lachfome> farhad2161: ta hala use nakardam
<lachfome> KDE dari
<farhad2161> che farghi dare?
<farhad2161> be IRC client marboot mishe
<farhad2161> na be linux distro
<farhad2161> server dedicate gereftam baraye ye site bazi online,roosh ubuntu nasb konam ya CentOS?
<farhad2161> kasi zende nist?hame mordin?
<mojtaba> #m
<Kaveh8_> hishki ni?
<Kaveh8_> ha?
<Kaveh8_> can anybody help me?
<Kaveh8_> doostam ubuntu nasb karde
<Kaveh8_> update kard alan
<Kaveh8_> hala restart karde
<Kaveh8_> baed az grub faghat ye safhe siah neshoon mide
<Kaveh8_> mige LCD ro nemishnase
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-22
<narcislinux> akharesh nokia n9 ba meego omad ya na ?
<narcislinux> !n9
<fvahid> narcislinux: salam
<narcislinux> fvahid: salam
<fvahid> narcislinux: etefaghan khabaresho dashtam alan mikhondam
<fvahid> narcislinux: fekr mano az koja khondi ? :)
<narcislinux> fvahid:  jaryanesh chi hast ? man gij shodam
<narcislinux> fvahid:  khob alan joze top-e akhbare :D
<fvahid> narcislinux: vala mail boxam raftam didam zade alan linkesho baz kardam
<fvahid> narcislinux: http://www.businessweek.com/technology/content/jun2011/tc20110621_268711.htm?campaign_id=rss_topStories
<the-light> narcislinux: felan moarefi shode, hanuz tolid nahaei nashode
<fvahid> the-light: salam , kheli mokhlesim
<the-light> fvahid: salam, eradat :)
 * fvahid http://press.nokia.com/wp-content/uploads/mediaplugin/doc/1-nokia-n9-data-sheet.pdf
<fvahid> ajab chiziye
<fvahid> narcislinux: key miyad iran
<narcislinux> fvahid: man ? iraaan ?????
<narcislinux> fvahid:  man iran hastam
<fvahid> narcislinux: na haji in n9 ro migam
<narcislinux> fvahid: ahan
<narcislinux> fvahid:  nemidonam vali ziyad tol nemikeshe
<fvahid> narcislinux: pdf ro didi?
<narcislinux> w8
<fvahid> narcislinux: data sheet ro
<narcislinux> fvahid:  are ino to site ham dide bodam os ro zade meego
<narcislinux> fvahid:  solam ine mage garar nabod win mobile bashe
<narcislinux> asan jaryan chiye ?!
<narcislinux> fvahid:  ahan on link avali ke dadi khoeb , behtar majera ro gofte
<fvahid> narcislinux: mese inke nazareshon taghir karde :) nemidonam
<fvahid> narcislinux: vali in megoo chize khobiye
<fvahid> *meego
<narcislinux> tala nadidamesh :)
<narcislinux> fvahid:  faghat khabarasho khondam
<the-light> n950 ham dar rahe ke felan be developer haye MeeGo midan zaheran! ba keyboard QWERTY aun
<narcislinux> the-light: alan gharare meego bara n9 be sorat azmayeshi bashe ?
<narcislinux> jaryanesho midonid shoma ?
<fvahid> narcislinux: azmayeshi nist gati meego shode
<fvahid> the-light: intor nist?
<narcislinux> harja ye chiz gofte nemifahmam majera ro
<fvahid> narcislinux: khob toye data sheet ke male khode nokia hast neveshte meegoo 2.1
<narcislinux> khob are
<narcislinux> vali chand mah pish migoftan n9 ba win miyad
<the-light> narcislinux: MeeGo e jaei nadidam gofte bashe win, video hasham ke hast MeeGo rushe
<narcislinux> w8
<narcislinux> the-light: fvahid http://gigaom.com/2011/02/11/nokia-goes-all-the-way-windows-now-%E2%80%98primary-platform%E2%80%99/
<narcislinux> the-light: fvahid http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2011/01/24/nokia-n9-dumped-due-to-new-smartphone-or-tablet/
<fvahid> Having embraced Windows Phone 7 as its primary smartphone platform, Nokia just introduced a MeeGo-powered handset that might someday win its in-house OS a second chance
<narcislinux> khob pas alan meego asliye nist
<narcislinux> ham cehenan wine ?
<fvahid> win sencond chance
<fvahid> win shanse dovome
<narcislinux> fvahid:  ? :D
<fvahid> narcislinux: chi?
<narcislinux> fvahid:  on win ke ovorde manzoresh windows nist
<fvahid> narcislinux: barande
<narcislinux> fvahid:  khob dare mige meego ro negah midare be in omid ke ye rozi ghalabe kone va os-e montakhabesh beshe
<fvahid> narcislinux: che jomley sakhti gofte
<narcislinux> bazam nemifahmam
<fvahid> narcislinux: az bas khastam hal khondan nadaram
<narcislinux> :)
<narcislinux> برنامه ۴ از سری برنامه های لایو !linuxfm هم اکنون : mplayer -cache 100 http://linuxfm.com:8000/linuxfm.ogg
<fvahid> narcislinux: http://mea.nokia.com/find-products-en/devices/nokia-n9/specifications
<fvahid> narcislinux: inja zade meego azin motabar tar nemitooni peyda koni :)
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-23
<ephesus> hello everybody
<ephesus> my name is armagan
<ephesus> I from turkey . izmir city
<ephesus> do you speak english and turkish ?
<vahid> salam. mikham linux ghabli ro pak konam yeki dige nasb konam
<vahid> chetori ghabli pak konam?
<novid> ilius: saaalam :d
<novid> آقا chmod 777 خطرش چیه؟
<btavakkoli> novid, خطر مرگ !!!
<novid> btavakkoli: کاربر آپاچی
<novid> btavakkoli: www-data
<novid> btavakkoli: نمی تونه یه دایرکتوری رو بسازه
<novid> btavakkoli: مگه اینکه مجوز 777 داشته باشه
<novid> btavakkoli: با مجوز 775 هم نمیتونه فولدری بسازه
<btavakkoli> everplays, hasti?
<everplays> salaam btavakkoli, are
<novid> everplays: سلاام :ی
<btavakkoli> everplays, salam, bebin in vovid moshkelesh chiye? ^^^^^^^^
<novid> everplays: آقا یوزر www-data
<novid> everplays: نمی تونه یه دایرکتوری رو بسازه
<novid> everplays: مگه فولدری که میخواد توش یه فولدر دیگه رو بسازه ۷۷۷ باشه
<everplays> btavakkoli, salaam dude :)
<everplays> novid, chown kon directory-e ro
<everplays> age chizi develop mikoni rahat user-e khodeto add kon be group-e apache bad chown -R user.www-data path/to/www bokon
<novid> everplays: به www-data ?
<everplays> usermod -G www-data username
<everplays> novid, are
<novid> everplays: منم همین رو میگم اما سرش دعواست! میگن نباید اینکارو کنی
<everplays> bad ki mige nabayad in karo koni?
<everplays> pas aslan group-a ro vase chi gozashtan? hehe
<novid> everplays: مصطفی رو میشناسی؟ هیدروژن
<everplays> ashnas
<btavakkoli> everplays, اون اکسیژن هست که آشناس
<btavakkoli> :))
<everplays> novid, bebin vase development user-e khodet ro be www-data add mikoni directory-e application ro ham chown mikoni be user-e khode va group-e www-data bedoone moshkel hame chi kar mikone
<everplays> vase production ham ke faghat www-data bayad access dashte bashe dige
<everplays> tamaam
<everplays> yani ba 3ta command karet rele mishe
<everplays> usermod -G www-data username
<everplays> chown -R username.www-data /var/www/app
<everplays> chmod -R 774 /var/www/app
<novid> ایوووول
<ilius> novid: به به سلام
<ilius> novid: ببخشید حواسم به مسنجر نبود
<ilius> novid: خوبی؟
<novid> ilius: مرررررسی خووفم :) توو چطوری؟‌
<novid> ilius: میگم تو چه گوووشی خریده بودی؟ آندرویدی شدی دیگه؟
<ilius> novid: خوبم مرسی. آره
<ilius> novid: galaxy 551
<ilius> novid: البته هنوز دارمش ان۹۰۰ رو
<novid> ilius: چند خریدی؟ آندروید ۲.۳ نصبیدی روش؟
<ilius> novid: هنوز نتونستم آبش کنم :D
<ilius> novid: na 2.2 bud, dast nazadam
<ilius> novid: 280
<novid> ilius: ان نه بود میخریدم ازت :ی
<ilius> novid: :D
<novid> ilius: بعد ۲.۳ براش میاد؟
<ilius> novid: نمی‌دونم والا
<ilius> novid: اصلا هنوز نتونستم روتش کنم
<ilius> novid: دو تا روش که توی اینترنت بود رو تست کردم هیچ کدوم جواب نداد
<ilius> novid: زیاد وقت نمی‌کنم باهاش ور برم
<novid> ilius: یه رام دستکاری شده نمیشه رو  نصب کرد یعنی؟
<ilius> novid: ترمینالش مزخرفه. ولی بقیه چیزاش خوبه:D
<ilius> novid: rom??
<novid> ilius: :D بقیه چیزاش مهمه خب
<novid> ilius: اوهووم
<ilius> novid: package haye apk nasb mishe dige
<novid> ilius: ROM 2.3 براش نیومده یعنی؟
<ilius> novid: aha flash kardanesh ro nemidunam
<ilius> novid: دنبالش نبودم یعنی وقت نشد
<novid> ilius: یه گوشی میخوام بگیرم نمی دونم چی بخرم
<novid> ilius: باتریش چطوره؟
<ilius> novid: یه چیزش خیلی بده. که پکیج‌های مارکتش رو فقط از روی خود گوشی می‌تونی دانلود و نصب کنی
<novid> ilius: ۸ ساعت آهنگ میشه شنفت؟
<ilius> novid: باتریش عالیه
<ilius> novid: پکیج‌های مارکتش رو از روی دسکتاپ نمی‌تونی دانلود کنی. مگه یکی یه جایی آپلود کرده باشه
<everplays> ilius, mishe dude, faghat bayad 1bar gooshit ro sabt koni too market :)
<ilius> novid: دو سه تا مارکت هم داره هر کدوم ساز خودشون رو می‌زنن
<ilius> novid: و هر کدوم روی یه گوشی هایی نصب میشه روی یه گوشی هایی نصب نمیشه
<novid> ilius: فارسی چی؟ مشکلی که نداری؟
<ilius> everplays: eee nemidunestam
<ilius> novid: فارسی‌ش خوبه
<ilius> novid: فقط اگه بخوای توی اینترنت باهاش فارسی بنویسی، بعضی حروف رو عجق وجق توی اینترنت میذاره. که با دسکتاپ ببینی می‌فهمی
<ilius> novid: ولی نمایش فارسی‌ش عالیه. همه جا پشتیبانی کامل
<ilius> novid: حتی اتوماتیک راست به چپ می‌کنه متن فارسی رو
<ilius> novid: تازه اینی که من گرفتم روی دکمه‌های کیبوردش هم لیبل فارسی داره
<ilius> novid: با یه کلید مخصوص برای تغییر زبان
<ilius> novid: کیبورد مجازی‌ش هم عالیه
<ilius> novid: پیش‌فرض روی گوشی‌م مارکت (همون که باهاش نرم‌افزار نصب می‌کنیم) نداشت
<novid> ilius: پس کیبرد فیزیکشم فارسی میشه
<ilius> novid: گشتم چند تا مارکت توی اینترنت پیدا کردم. ولی فقط یه دونه‌ش نصب شد
<novid> ilius: ببین یه فرکانس و رمش چقدره؟
<novid> ilius: 666 MHZ پردازشگرش
<ilius> novid: آره جون میده واسه تایپ
<novid> ilius: رمش چی؟ ۵۱۲ مگه/
<ilius> novid: واستا
<ilius> http://www.gsmarena.com/samsung_galaxy_551-3515.php
<ilius> novid: مموری رو با دستوری نشون میده؟
<ilius> novid: یه مشکل بزرگ داره
<ilius> novid: برای نصب پکیج جا کم داره. آدم مجبوری روی اس‌دی کارت نصب کنه
<novid> ilius: مانیتور؟
<novid> ilius: خب چی میشه مگه؟ سرعت پایین میاد؟
<ilius> novid: روی اس‌دی هم که نصب کنی یه سری مشکلاتی پیش میاد. مثلا جای آیکون ها جابجا میشه
<ilius> novid: یا شورتکاتش غیب میشه
<ilius> novid: چون بوت که میشه اول اینترفیس‌ها لود میشه بعد اس‌دی رو مونت می‌کنه
<ilius> novid: که البته مشکلات حاد نیست
<ilius> novid: یه مموری رو کلیر کنی درست میشه
<novid> ilius: من خودم این گوشی مد نظرم بود، مال تو به شک انداخت منو
<novid> ilius: http://gsm.ir/phone.php?id=2270&modSearch=phone&srchTxt=p500
<ilius> novid: من عاشق دیزاین این ۵۵۱ ام
<novid> ilius: بعد برای تو گارانتی هم داشت؟
<ilius> novid: با این اندازه‌ فسقلی، کیبورد فیزیکی هم داره با لیبل فارسی و یه دکمه خاص برای تغییر زبان و
<ilius> novid: آره
<novid> ilius: من اخه خودم زیاد از کیبرد خوشم نمیاد
<ilius> novid: بدون گارانتی‌ش فکر کنم ده بیست تومن اروزن‌تر بود
 * the-light novid o farib nadin N9 mikhad begire ;)
<ilius> novid: یه جاهایی آدم نمی‌خواد اسکرینش صرف کیبود بشه
<ilius> novid: مخصوصا توی اینترنت
<ilius> novid: یه جورایی سلیقه‌س
<novid> ilius: صرف چی چی بشه؟
<novid> ilius: آها کیبرد خالی
<novid> ilius: مگه کیبرد خالی میشه یهوو ؟
<novid> ilius: ببینم حالت لنداسکیپ و اینا هم داره؟
<novid> ilius: بچرخونی گوشی رو کلا عوض شه
<ilius> novid: چی کیبورد خالی میشه؟
<ilius> novid: منظورم اینه که بازش می‌کنی. دیگه بجای کیبورد مجازی، فضای بیشتری برای دیدن داری توی اسکرین
<ilius> novid: آره دیگه وقتی باز کنی لنداسکیپ میشه
<ilius> novid: بدون اون هم میشه
<ilius> novid: auto rotate
<novid> ilius: ایووول خوشمان آمد
<ilius> novid: vali man auto rotate ro enable nemikonam
<ilius> novid: اینترفیس‌ش هم عالیه. هم هوشمندانه طراحی شده. هم باگ‌های مائمو رو نداره
<novid> ilius: میگم چرا هیچ جا رمش رو نگفته؟ خیلی عجیبه
<ilius> novid: player haye e N900 dahane mano saf kard, ye ahang nemitunestan rahat gush bedam
<novid> ilius: الان همه گوشی ها  جلوش نوشته شده که رمش چقدره
<ilius> novid: hamash ghat mishod vasatesh, crash mikard ...
<ilius> novid: maemo kheili bug dasht khodayi
<ilius> novid: رو این ننوشته
<ilius> novid: 283 neveshte tush
<ilius> novid: masalan alan clear memory zadam, shod 137 az 283 usage
<novid> ilius: خب مال این ال جی هم چیز خوبیه لامصب
<novid> ilius: بعد نسخه ۲.۳ هم قراره براش بیاد
<ilius> novid: aadat kardam hamash clear memory mizanam :D application haye backgroud ro mibande
<novid> ilius: بعد مموریش ۵۱۲ هست
<novid> ilius: احتمالا برای گوشی تو ۲.۳ اصلا نیاد
<novid> ilius: از ناحیه رم می لنگی‌:ی
<novid> ilius: http://www.gsmarena.com/lg_optimus_one_p500-3516.php
<ilius> http://www.gooshishop.com/Compare.aspx?ItemId=2250
<ilius> novid: P500 ro nadare tu gushishop?
<novid> ilius: بعد امتیاز گوشی رو هم ببین :ي
<novid> ilius: مال گوشی تو امتیازش هست ۷.۹ و فقط دو هزار نفر رای دادن
<ilius> :D
<novid> ilius: مال ال جی رو رای دادن ۸.۴ با ۸ هزار آدم
<novid> ilius:  بعد همه چیشم میگن فارسیه حتی منوهاش!
<novid> ilius: مدلی که گارانتی داره البته
<novid> ilius: http://www.gooshishop.com/Compare.aspx?BrandId=31
<ilius> novid: هممم آره
<ilius> novid: خب بابا ۶۰ تومن گرون‌تره
<ilius> :D
<ilius> novid: و البته یکمی بزرگتر
<novid> ilius: ببین وزنش خیلی کمتر از مال توئه
<novid> ilius: بعد قیمت با گارانتیش ۳۴۰
<novid> ilius: من دیدم یه سری ۲۵۰ هزار تومن اینا خریدن
<novid> ilius: ولی بدون گارانتی
<novid> ilius: آهااا
<novid> ilius: این ال جی تو پخش divx با رزولوشن بزرگ مشکل داره
<novid> ilius: تو فیلم دیدی تو این گوشیت؟
<ilius> 340 - 280 = 60  man chi goftam :D
<ilius> novid: film are
<ilius> نه زیاد
<novid> ilius: یا همین مال تو رو میگرم یا ال جی:ی
<novid> ilius: برم از نزدیک دستم بگیرم
<ilius> novid: :)
<ilius> novid: چند وقته می‌خوای گوشی بگیری. تا حالا چیا گرفتی؟ :ي
<ilius> :D
<novid> the-light: من پول ان نه رو از کجا بیارم؟ :ی حقوق سه ماهم رو بذارم رو هم، ممکنه برسه
<novid> ilius: نه خب الان دیگه حقوق میگیرم :ي
<novid> ilius: تهدید به اخراج شدم بدون گوشی
<ilius> :D
<novid> ilius: یه نظر دیگه هم دارم که یه آیپاد بخرم
<novid> ilius: یه گوشی ارزون ۸۰ هزارتومنی
<novid> ilius: میگم یه گوشی دیدم ۸۰ هزارتومن
<novid> ilius: سامسونگ
<novid> ilius: این لامصب همه چی داررره
<ilius> :D
<novid> ilius: سیستم عاملش معلوم نیست چیه :))
<ilius> :D
<novid> ilius: ولی همه منوها فارسی
<ilius> bada nist?
<novid> ilius: من جایی ندیدم زده باشه بادا
<ilius> novid: pm em ro check kon
<novid> ilius: تقویم هجری شمسی
<ilius> eyval
<the-light> novid: ;)
<novid> ilius: میگم رادیو این گوشیا
<novid> ilius: هنوز به هندزفری وابسته هست؟
<ilius> novid: آره رادیوش هدفون میخواد
<ilius> novid: تا حالا اصلا رادیوش رو باز نکرده بودم :D
<novid> everplays: ping
<everplays> pong novid
<novid> everplays:  آقا  ببخشید
<novid> everplays: ببین یه قطعه کده
<novid> everplays: میاد یه فولدر میسازه
<novid> everplays: تو پی اچ پی
<novid> everplays: بعد این فولدری که ساخته میشه مجوزش 755 هست
<novid> everplays: و برنامه ای که داریم مجوز 775 میتونه کار کنه
<novid> everplays: یعنی گروه هم مجوز نوشتن نداره
<everplays> novid, dude too code-e php mitooni bokonish 775, agaram nemitooni too oon command-a ke behet dadam group va user ro swap kon
<everplays> yani user-esh ro bokon www-data group-esh ro bokon group-e khodet
<novid> everplays: جطوری میشه ۷۷۵ کرد؟
<everplays> novid, http://ir.php.net/manual/en/function.chmod.php
<novid> everplays: اوه درست شد با chmod
<novid> everplays: ولی ببین این یه باگی هم داره
<novid> everplays: http://ir.php.net/mkdir
<novid> everplays: تو توضیحاتش نوشته دستور mkdir
<novid> everplays: The mode is 0777 by default
<everplays> novid, khob oono mamoolan distro-a patch mikonan dude
<novid> everplays: در حالی که مجوز هیچ کاری رو نمیده
<everplays> yani mirinan behesh :)
<novid> everplays: اووو... پس چون پچ شده اینطوری شده
<everplays> are, albate jaye chmod mitooni permission ro be hamoon mkdir ham bedi
<everplays> novid, hala dude az key php code mizani? hehe
<novid> everplays: حالا اگه اینکارو نکنیم چی؟  روش معمولش رو من نفهمیدم هنوز
<novid> everplays: یه ماهه رفتم تو نخش :))
<everplays> novid, behtarin kari ke alaan mitooni bokoni ine ke az suphp estefade koni va ye virtualhost rah bendazi too home-e khodet
<everplays> intori php ba user-e khodet run mishe na ba www-data
<novid> everplays: خب این الان همه چی رو سروره :ی
<everplays> novid, age server-e tak manzooras yani shared host nist hamin kari ke alaan dari mikoni ok-e
<novid> everplays: اره سروره تکه :)‌شیر نیست
<everplays> age shared host-e suphp kheyli amniat ro balatar mibare
<novid> everplays: اینو اون اول باید انجام میدادن که ندادن چون امنیت حالیشون نیست
<novid> everplays: ببینم حالا تنها راه دیدن یه فولدری که مجوزش ۷۷۷ هست اینه که دسترسی به ترمینال داشته باشی؟
<everplays> are :) ya hata kamtar, betooni file upload koni va file-i ke upload mikoni ro betooni ejra koni
<novid> everplays: غیر از ترمینال راهی دیگه هست که بشه پاک کرد محتویات اون فولدر رو؟
<sadrolla> everplays: ping
<sadrolla> salam doostan
<lachfome> سلام sadrolla
<everplays> pong sadrolla
<pesarkhobeee> neshat: salam :)
<neshat> pesarkhobeee: salam dude
<pesarkhobeee> neshat: agha ma dar khedmatim :D moshkeleton chie ! faghat sorry man 7 ghararam daram yani yaroro kashtam :D age tolanie ye saati ro set konim bande dar khedmatam
<lachfome> می گم با این banshee چطوری لست اف ام می شه گوش داد
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<neshat> WhiteCrow1: salam dude
<kora> koraaaaaaaaaaa
<kora> koraaaaaaaaaaa
<kora> koraaaaaaaaaaa
<kora> a
<kora> a
<kora> a
<kora> a
<kora> a
<kora> a
<kora> a
<kora> a
<kora> a
<kora> aa
<kora> a
<kora> a
<kora> a
<kora> aa
<kora> a
<kora> bakc tarck nabooooood?
<kora> bakc tarck nabooooood?
<kora> bakc tarck nabooooood?
<kora> bakc tarck nabooooood?
<kora> bakc tarck nabooooood?
<kora> bakc tarck nabooooood?
<kora> bakc tarck nabooooood?
<narcislinux> :|
<kora> bakc tarck nabooooood?
<narcislinux> :D
 * narcislinux be delesh monde bod 
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-24
<pejman> Synaptic Removed From Ubuntu 11.10 :))))
<parisa> سلام
<parisa> یه مشکل ابتدایی  دارم یه فایل tar.gz رو دانلود کزدم
<parisa> چطور میشه نصبش کرد؟
<fvahid> parisa: lotfan farsi nanevisid
<parisa> ok
<parisa> chetor mishe ye file tar.gz ro nasb kaed
<fvahid> parisa: baraye nasb software hayee ke source code hastan az gcc estefade konid
<parisa> gcc?
<parisa> chetor?
<fvahid> parisa: bayad bebinid dakhele in file feshorde tar.gz chi hast
<parisa> file exe
<fvahid> parisa: tar.gz model feshorde sazi hast
<parisa> :(
<fvahid> file exe ro mikhahi toye linux nasb konid?
<parisa> doroste vali man file deb peida nakardam
<fvahid> parisa: chi mikhahi nasb koni?
<parisa> hatta ba wine baz nemishe
<parisa> cpn tools
<fvahid> parisa: chi hast , chi kar mikone?
<parisa> Color petri net mikeshe
<parisa> shabih saze
<fvahid> parisa: avale az feshorde kharejesh konid bar in dastoor tar -xvf filename
<fvahid> parisa: badesh ba win ejra konid
<parisa> ejra nemishe
<parisa> :(
<parisa> adresesh http://cpntools.org/  hast ,
<fvahid> parisa: age toye internet begardid hatman software moadelesh toye linux peyda mishe
<fvahid> parisa: ejaze bedid sitesho bebinam
<parisa> Akhe ye gesmati hast ke neveshte for linux , man ham in file ro az unja download kardam
<fvahid> parisa: khode sitesh ke vase linux gozashte
<fvahid> parisa: khob source kodesh hastesh dige
<parisa> hamini hast ke man download kardam
<parisa> gcc chi hast? hamoon terminale?
<fvahid> parisa: na bebinid gcc ye compiler c hastesh
<parisa> man take karam
<parisa> oh,
<fvahid> parisa: in software ba c neveshte shode soma bayad compilesh konid
<parisa> automatic ru system hast ? ya bayad download kard?
<fvahid> parisa: linux ee ke darid chi hast
<parisa> 9.4
<fvahid> parisa: aksare vaghta bayad nasb konid
<parisa> oh, merci
<fvahid> parisa: toye terminal benevisid gcc
<parisa> no input files
<fvahid> khob nasbe
<parisa> alan bayad chi kar konam?
<fvahid> parisa: file ro extract konid ba dastore tar -xvf
<parisa> ba'd?
<fvahid> parisa: bad ba terminal berid toye dirctory file bad
<fvahid> parisa: ./configure
<fvahid> parisa: make
<fvahid> parisa: make install
<fvahid> parisa: seta marhale shod
<parisa> baraye raftan be directori faqat adres kafie?
<fvahid> bale
<parisa> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<parisa> config nemishe!
<fvahid> parisa: toye directory asli hasti?
<parisa> bale
<fvahid> parisa: command ls ro bezan bebin file be esme configure dari?
<parisa> tuye folderi ke sabeqan feshorde bood
<mortezah> salam
<mortezah> یه سوال دارم. اینجا میشه بپرسم؟
<mortezah> من کوبونتو قدیمی دارم. نسخه 9 و خورده ای. الان فایل .ایزو کوبونتو 11.04 رو دارم. چطوری آپدیت کنم؟
<mortezah> کسی می دونه؟
<MorteZah_> Hi!
<MorteZah_>  من کوبونتو قدیمی دارم. نسخه 9 و خورده ای. الان فایل .ایزو کوبونتو 11.04 رو دارم. چطوری آپدیت کنم؟
<MorteZah_>  من کوبونتو قدیمی دارم. نسخه 9 و خورده ای. الان فایل .ایزو کوبونتو 11.04 رو دارم. چطوری آپدیت کنم؟
<meva> از مدیران سایت کسی اینجا هست
<meva> کسی نسیت جواب ما بده
<everplays> meva, ooni ke man mishnasam ke online nist
<everplays> meva, shayad btavakkoli betoone komaket kone, faghat bayad sabr koni ta peydash beshe, momkene paye system nabashe
 * lachfome به همگی سلام می کند 
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-25
<alieblice> ;
<alieblice> سلام
<alieblice> exit
<alieblice> s
<Homeless> salam
<mujtaba> Salam
<Homeless> man chetor mitonam ba gedit y file html besazam ?
<Homeless> az dostan kasi nist javab mano bedeh ?
<mujtaba> Homeless: html baladi?
<mujtaba> Ya yek editor mesle frontpage/etc mikhay
<mujtaba> Be har hal, az command promt
<mujtaba> *prompt
<Homeless> na man faghat mikham bedonam hetor mitonam ba gedit y file html besazam
<mujtaba> Tu command prompt, boro be directory ke mikhay
<mujtaba> (Manzuram terminal e)
<mujtaba> bezan gedit 123.html
<mujtaba> Ya har chi ke mikhay
<mujtaba> masalan
<mujtaba> cd ~
<mujtaba> mkdir temp
<mujtaba> cd temp/
<mujtaba> gedit 123.html
<Homeless> ok masalan man mikam y a.html to Dykstapbesazam ?
<mujtaba> cd ~/Desktop
<mujtaba> gedit a.html
<mujtaba> ~ ya'ani home
<Homeless> ok khayli khayli mamnon dost aziz
<Homeless> :(
<Homeless> :)
<ilius> Homeless: icon gedit ro ham ke click koni va benevisi va Ctrl+S bezani, har jayi mituni save koni ba pasvand html
<mujtaba> ilius: Behtare terminal bazi ro az yek jayii shoroo kone :D
<Saeed> hi i have problem can some body help me?
<narcislinux> !help | Saeed
<lubotu3`> Saeed: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Saeed> i install ubuntu 10.10 on levono laptop but i havent GUI when it start .i try to type startx but appear clear and black screen .how can i use GUI?
<fvahid> Saeed: salam, manam daghigan 10.10 roye lenovo nasb kardam moshkeli nadashtam
<Saeed> salam vahiid- ta behal in moshkeloo nadashtam- roo dell nasb kardam -bare avale roo lenovo nasb mikoonam-ama faghat CLI balla miad -dalilesh chi mitoone bashe?
<fvahid> Saeed: bebin gdm bala miyad ?
<Saeed> vahid - lotfan rahnamayii kon man ziad ba linux kar nakardam
<fvahid> Saeed: man nemidonam ubuntu ro chejoor nasb kardi , vali agar dorost nasb karde bashi gui ham bayad bala biyad
<fvahid> Saeed: ye kari bokon vase inke bebini moshkel az laptop va ubuntu nist ubuntu ro live bala biyar
<fvahid> Saeed: khodet mibini ke hame chiz doroste :)
<Saeed> vahid-live omad ball nasbe man= ba boot omadam balla zamane nasb goftam mp3 pack nasb beshe va entire partition ham bra nasb entekhab kardam .khoo irade karam kojasss???
<fvahid> Saeed: chand biti nasb kardi?
<fvahid> Saeed: hatman 64 biti nasb kardi
<fvahid> Saeed: 64 bit gui nadare chon vase server hast
<Saeed> koja azat soal miporse???
<Saeed> in file mane ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386
<Saeed> in 32 hast ghablan roo dell nasb kardam
<fvahid> Saeed: azat soal nemiporse moghe download hatman 64 biti nasb kardi
<fvahid> Saeed: khbo pas hichi hadasam eshtebah bod
<fvahid> Saeed: file /etc/apt/source.list ro ke dastkari nakardi?
<fvahid> Saeed: cd ro bezar toye cd rom az aptitude estefade kon bebin package hay marboot be gnome nasb shode ya na
<fvahid> Saeed: age nasb nabood nasb kon
<fvahid> Saeed: inam emtehan con sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart bebin khorojish chiye
<Saeed> vahid-yani ba ubuntu biam bala cd bezarama command bezanam ??? sudo aptitude install uswsusp
<fvahid> Saeed: na toye hamoon mohiti ke hasti inkaro bokon toye mohite commandi
<the-light> Saeed: bezan startx bebin UI miad ya na
<Saeed> vahid- nashood mer30 ke vaght goozashtii che khorde dige var beram bahash bebiinam chii mishe mer300
<Zpix> dorood bar hame
<Zpix> kasi mitoone mano komak kone dar bare sakhte 1 live cd sefareshi?
<Zpix> kasi nemitoone?
<Zpix> in hame adam inja jaman vase chi pas?
<Zpix> !
<mujtaba> Zpix: Salam
<mujtaba> Chi shode?
<Zpix> mujtaba: doroof
<mujtaba> Kheili ha computer ro online vel mikonan
<Zpix> d*
<mujtaba> iso image ro dari?
<Zpix> mujtaba: daram bale
<Zpix> 11.04
<Zpix> mujtaba: in barnamehaii ke daram ham bahash miad?
<mujtaba> Maslan?
<Zpix> az belender begir ta umplayer
<Zpix> mujtaba: hame dige
<Zpix> mujtaba: harchi ke hast
<mujtaba> Blender nadare
<Zpix> mujtaba: nadare?
<Zpix> mujtaba: yani chi nadare
<mujtaba> Bayad download koni
<Zpix> mujtaba: agha man alan 1 moshte barname nasb daram
<Zpix> mujtaba: mikham az hamin ubuntu ii ke alan nasbe roo systemam 1 live besazam
<Zpix> mujtaba: mesle AriOs
<mujtaba> Live sakhtane iynjuri ro balad nistam
<mujtaba> Sorry
<Zpix> mujtaba: a
<Zpix> mujtaba: 1 doone ba remastersys sakhtama shod 3.5 GB amma moghe boot error mide
<Zpix> mujtaba: mige intid 1 hamchin chizi is missing
<mujtaba> Ta hala live nasakhtam ya remaster nakardam
<mujtaba> Man bayad beram
<mujtaba> Khodahafez
<Zpix> mujtaba: tnx
#ubuntu-ir 2011-06-26
<shahrookh> سلام
<shahrookh> یه سوال - چرا اوبونتو با لپ تاپ های اچ پی سازگار نیست ؟
<ataz> hi i amir           in            iran
<ataz> help
<ayaz> How can I get familiar with the command line faster
<ayaz> How can I get familiar with the command line faster
<ayaz> help
<AYAZ-IRAN> HI
<AYAZ-IRAN> HELP COMMAND
<AYAZ-IRAN> Thanks for your help to learn the command line
<AYAZ-IRAN> Want to learn
<AYAZ-IRAN> UBUNTU                   LIVE   LIVE           LIVE
<AYAZ-IRAN> *********************************
<AYAZ-IRAN> HELP
<AYAZ-IRAN> HELP
<hale> salam
<AYAZ-IRAN> SALAM
<AYAZ-IRAN> SHOMA
<hale> salam
<shajrookh> چرا اوبونتو 11.04 بیتی 64 روی لپ تاپ اچ پی نصب نمیشه؟
<ilius> http://www.danatarin.com
<ilius> everplays: dada in site ro chera be ma moarefi nakardi? :D
<Zpix> doostan yari konid baraye tahiye 1 remaster az ubuntuii ke nasb daram
<Zpix> emkanesh hast ke hame barnamehaii ke nasbe ham bahash bashe?
<ilius> Zpix: chera ru flash nasb nemikoni ke hame ja dashte bashi?
<Zpix> ilius: samnaleykoom
<ilius> Zpix: daresare remaster o ina ham nadare
<ilius> Zpix: salam
<ilius> Zpix: age package haye download shode ro mikhay move koni, folder e /var/cache/apt
<Zpix> ilius: sorry naboodam poshte miz
<Zpix> ilius: agha man mikham kolle in systemi ke alan nasb daran
<Zpix> ilius: ba hameye software ha ro remaster konam
<Zpix> ilius: bebaram roo ye system dige eyne hamino nasb konam
<Zpix> ilius: mishe?
<Zpix> ilius: yani moshkele asli ine ke in hame software ro dobare nasb nakonim az net
<ilius> Zpix: be in rahati nist
<Zpix> ilius: :D
<Zpix> ilius: sakhtam bashe anjam midim
<ilius> Zpix: vali age faghat mikhay dobare download nakoni, rahate
<Zpix> ilius: faghat 1 how to ye rahnamii
<ilius> Zpix: ye ubuntuye dige nasb kon, hamun folder e /var/cache/apt/archive ro az ubuntu e aval copy kon ru dovommi, baad be internet vasl sho va "apt-get update bezan" va badesh har chi khasti nasb kon, package hayi ke ghablan (tu ubuntu e ghabli) download shode bashe, dobare download nemishe
<ilius> Zpix: remaster kardan dardesaresh ziade, fekr nakonam biarze
<Zpix> ilius: 1 bar remaster kardam 3.45 GB shod amma boot nashod :(
<Zpix> ilius: ba aptoncd ham mishe na?
<ilius> Zpix: shodan ke mishe
<ilius> Zpix: سختی و آسونی‌ش رو نمی‌دونم
<Zpix> ilius: besiar mamnoon az rahnamaii
<Zpix> ilius: beram bioftam be joonesh bebinam chi mishe in bar
<ilius> Zpix: arch ro ham age try nakardi bokon ;)
<Zpix> :P
<Zpix> ilius: ba KDE rabete khoob nadaram akkhe
<Zpix> :D
<ilius> Zpix: arch che rabti be kde dare?
<Zpix> ilius: mage KDE nist desktopesh?
<ilius> Zpix: un chakra hast ke kde dare, va ghablan chakra bar asase arch bud
<ilius> Zpix: alan moshtaghel hast
<Zpix> ilius: e!
<Zpix> ilius: arch debian base ?
<ilius> Zpix: va arch dar tool e tarikh hich vaght hich desktopi ba khodesh nadashte by default
<ilius> Zpix: arch khodesh base e
<ilius> Zpix: va vaghti nasb mikoni na gnome dare na kde, az command like hame chi ro khodemun nasb mikonim
<Zpix> ilius: software haii ke vase debian hast unja ham yaft mishe?
<ilius> Zpix: 100 %
<Zpix> ilius: e!
<Zpix> ilius: ay dadam vay!
<ilius> Zpix: chera :D
<Zpix> ilius: 1 hafte bas bishinam software nasb konam un moghe ke
<ilius> Zpix: internet et chi?
<Zpix> ilius: yani chi?
<Zpix> ilius: speed esh?
<ilius> Zpix: are
<Zpix> ilius: sherkat 512 e
<ilius> Zpix: basse
<ilius> Zpix: alan tu ubuntui?
<Zpix> ilius: are
<ilius> Zpix: du -hd 0 /var/cache/apt
<ilius> Zpix: خروجی این دستور رو بذار
<Zpix> ilius: in kie?
<ilius> command e
<Zpix> ilius: du: invalid option -- 'd'
<ilius> du -h --max-depth 0  /var/cache/apt
<Zpix> ilius: 1414M	/var/cache/apt
<ilius> kheili ziad nist :D
<ilius> 5.2G	/var/cache/pacman/
<Zpix> e
<Zpix> ilius: pas cheto vase man M gozashte?
<ilius> Zpix: hala, 1.5 Gita byte download esh kheili sakht nist, taze lazem nist baraye try kardanesh in hame download koni
<ilius> Zpix: fekr mikonam dar kamtar az 1 ruz betune gnome va chizhaye mohem ro nasb koni
<ilius> Zpix: goftam ye try bokon
<ilius> Zpix: chon mikhasti remaster koni o ina... goftam, vagar na be hame arch ro tosie nemikonam ;)
<Zpix> ilius: paydare?
<Zpix> ilius: vasate kar naterke ma az kar bioftim
<ilius> Zpix: na
<Zpix> ilius: update haye system chejoorias?
<Zpix> ilius: gnome 3 nasb mishe roosh?
<ilius> Zpix: vasate kar na. bad az update e kolli system momkene bekhatere config ha ghat bezane, ye unam rahat mishe bartaraf kard
<Zpix> ilius: agha ma kar mikonim ba systememoon monfarej nashe yeho :D
<ilius> Zpix: update tarin tozie
<Zpix> ilius: rolling update ?
<ilius> Zpix: aslan gnome 2 ro dige support nemikone
<ilius> Zpix: rolling release
<ilius> Zpix: yani ma ba systememun kar nemikonim?? :D
<Zpix> :D
<Zpix> ilius: amma man dar andisheye in hastam http://www.gnewsense.org/Main/HomePage
<ilius> Zpix: varaye server be khobie debian nist (chon paydarish kamtare) vali vaseye desktop be nazare man kheili behtar az debian-based hast
<Zpix> ilius: che chizish behtar az debian based ha hast?
<ilius> Zpix: chon paydari va update budan ro hamzaman dare
<Zpix> ilius: debian ha paydaran ama update boodan ro doreii daran
<Zpix> ilius: mesle ubuntu 6 mahe
<Zpix> ilius: alan shoma ba arch hasti?
<ilius> Zpix: are ro archam
<Zpix> ilius: alan kernele arch chie version esh?
<ilius> Zpix: rolling release budan va community-based budanesh behtar az debian-based hast
<ilius> 2.6.39
<Zpix> ilius: amma ba in be rooz boodan che joori momkene paydaram bashe?
<ilius> Zpix: albate debian ham community-based hast, vali mesle arch nist ke masalan har kasi betune ye package besaze .. chizi mesle AUR nadare
<ilius> Zpix: tu debian majburan az ppa repository ha estefade konan
<ilius> Zpix: ke integrated nist
<Zpix> ilius: man dar daraje avval tarjih midam ke 1 systeme kamelan azad dashte basham ke baraye in kar http://trisquel.info/en to be ubuntu ham tarjih midam
<ilius> Zpix: arch dastet ro kamelan baz mizare
<ilius> Zpix: hich chizi ro tahmil nemikone be user
<Zpix> ilius: package manager e arch chie? age gnome nasb konam
<ilius> Zpix: pacman
<ilius> Zpix: interface e dorost darmun nadare
<ilius> Zpix: majburi command lini nasb koni hame chi ro
<ilius> Zpix: vali khodesh kheili ghavie
<Zpix> ilius: che esrari dare be command line ?
<ilius> Zpix: che esrari dari be GUI ? :D
<Zpix> ilius: dalili nadare vaghti mishe gimp ro ba 1 click nasb kard ba command nasb kard
<Zpix> ilius: sudo apt-get install gimp.... hamash too 1 click kholase shode
<ilius> Zpix: arch ke officially hich desktopi ro recommend nemikone, vali az desktop haye mokhtalef support mikone. moshkel ine ke chizi mesle synaptic vase pacman naneveshtan chon aksare user haye arch ba command like rahatan
<ilius> Zpix: albate baraye kde neveshtan gui e pacman (esmesh shaman hast)
<ilius> Zpix: ke ba chakra ship mishe, vali gui e kameli ke ba gtk bashe fekr nakonam bashe
<Zpix> ilius: ye seri az tozi haye linux bayad bepaziran ke dorane command dar hale separi shodane
<Zpix> ilius: mage in ke morede khasi pish biad
<ilius> Zpix: ye click ham ke nist, bayad ru icon e synaptic click koni, password bezani, gimp ro type koni, check esh ro bezani, baad apply bezani o badesh ham tayid koni, khob tu terminal type kon "pacman -S gimp" va ye "y" bezan
<ilius> Zpix: kodum rahat tare? albate salighast
<Zpix> ilius: man roo synaptic click mikonam, pass nemikhad, gimp ro type mikonam, roo install click mikonam
<Zpix> ilius: manzooram naveye synaptic e albate, ubuntu software center
<ilius> Zpix: manam terminal baze (ba root) minevisam "pacman -S gimp" baad ye "y" mizanam.
<Zpix> ilius: khob inja shoma bayad esme pack ro kamel balad bashi
<Zpix> ilius: unja 3 harfe avvalo ke mizani kafie
<Zpix> ilius: ya aslan nemidooni daghighan chi mikhay
<Zpix> ilius: dasteye system tools ro entekhab mikoni
<ilius> :D
<ilius> Zpix: taze proxy ham khastam rahat set mikonam ba ye command ghablesh
<Zpix> ilius: amma ina vase afradie ke modathast ba linux kar mikonan
<ilius> Zpix: search mikonam "pacman -Ss gimp"
<Zpix> man gahi bi dalil ba command nasb miknam
<Zpix> amma hich user e jadidi in karo nemikone
<Zpix> ilius: baraye hamin e ke ubuntu hanooz tozi e mahboobie
<ilius> Zpix: command khobish ine ke rahat mishe tekraresh kard
<ilius> Zpix: manam nagoftam arch jaye ubuntu ro mitune begire
<ilius> Zpix: vali bejaye inke bekhay remestar koni o 6 mah ye bar az avval nasb koni o ... mituni ba command haye pacman kenar biay ... inam ye optioni hast
<Zpix> ilius: albate man 6 mah 1 bar nasb nemikonama
<Zpix> ilius: upgrade mikonam
<ilius> Zpix: khod dani, be har hal option haye mokhtalef ro dar nazar begir, arch ro ye bar nasb mikoni baraye N saal
<Zpix> ilius: bebinin chegoone ast!
<Zpix> ilius: be har hal tnx for information
<Zpix> ilius: va komak
<ilius> Zpix: khahesh
<everplays> ilius, salaam dude, avalash badi nabood, alaan dige bad roo asabe, hamash chert-o pert miporsan
<everplays> kollan har chizi ro filter mikonan behtar-e :D
<everplays> inam ta vaghti filter bood khozaval toosh nemiporsidan
<ilius> everplays: manfi bedid khob dige chert o pert naporsan
<everplays> man ke tep tep manfi midam hehe
<ilius> :D
<ilius> everplays: khube in design esh dare mod mishe yavash yavash
<ilius> everplays: http://www.question2answer.org/ ro ke didi?
<everplays> design ke nakarde vali rang bandish khoobe
<everplays> na, ilius , alaan mibinam
<ilius> everplays: na sabkesh manzurame
<everplays> ow
<ilius> everplays: sabke stack exchange
<everplays> are
<everplays> ilius, script-e ooni ke danatarin estefade mikone python-e dude :)
<ilius> everplays: eee che jaleb
<ilius> everplays: mikhastam beporsam software esh chi hast
<ilius> kash release ham shode bud
<ilius> ye clone e free az stack exchange ba python va makhsusan django bud kheili ali mishod
<ilius> in question2answer, GPL e, vali php e
<ilius> vali baz behtar az hichie :D
<everplays> chera haji fekr konam release ham shode
<everplays> beza begardam
<everplays> ilius, http://www.osqa.net/
<ilius> everplays: eyval python va GPL :D
<ilius> everplays: va under develop
<ilius> 0.9.0-beta3
<ilius> aalie
<everplays> hehe :D tabligh mikonia
<everplays> lol
<ilius> taze ba django ham neveshte shode
<ilius> perfect
<ilius> be sameer neshun bedam
<ilius> everplays: haji damet garm, emruzam behtar az diruzam shod
<everplays> ilius, mokhlesam shadid, va joda az oon mikhamet. ham khodeto ham python-eto :D
<ilius> :D
<Mattew> salam doostan
<Mattew> ye soal dashtam
<Mattew> mishe yeki rahnamayim kone?
<Mattew> !
<Mattew> ???
<naderch> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-18
<Maeyam> salam
<Maeyam> vaghto mekham dhcp3-server ro nasb konam
<Maeyam> pegham
<Maeyam> e:unable to locate package dhcp3
<Maeyam> mede
<Maeyam> moshkel az kojast
<maour> Maeyam: proxy estefade mikoni ?
<maour> Maeyam: ye sudo apt-get update bezan
<safeith> سلام
<safeith> من یک مشکل دارم و آن هم موقع فالو شدن در امپاثی است - اگر کسی منو فالو کنه و من بخواهم accept کنم دیسکانت می شوم
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-19
<tux-world> salam. kesi hast?
 * WhiteCrow1 be bax salam mide
<surbiks> کسی یه راه حل کارامد و تست شده بلده؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
<sajad> hi all
<sajad> man ye soal dashtam kasi vaght dare komakam kone ?
<sajad> :(
<sajad> bye bye :(
<killer_> salam
<killer_> hi
<killer_> hi,guys i hav question?
<killer_> wb
<cyletech> salam be hamegi
<cyletech> kheyli mamnonam ke injaro rah andazi kardid
<cyletech> man ba ye moshkele ajib roobe roo shodam dar ubuntu
<cyletech> ke hatta emkane ersale topicam nist vasam :(
<cyletech> agar kasi hast javab bede mamnon misham
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-20
<Mahdi> سلام می خواستم بپرسم چگونه میشه اینترنت پرسرعت رو درلینوکس وصل کرد من فقط دیال آپ را بلدم
<kms11> salam, file manageram asan baz nemishe, nemidonam bayad chikaresh konam.??
<sadra> سلام دوستان مدتی هست که من نمی تونم سیستمم رو آپدیت بکنم ظاهرا دسترسی به مخازن آنلاین ندارم
<sadra> کسی هست راهنمایی کنه؟
<sara> سلام خسته نباشید من می خوام طریقه نصب چاپگر و مودم  رو تو اوبنتو بدونم و کلا  بر این سیستم عامل مسلط بشم لطفا راهنمایی کنید باید چی کار کنم؟
<sara> چرا چیزی نمی گید بلد نیستید؟
<sara> نصب چاپگر تو اوبونتو چه جوریه
<maour> چرا چیزی نگفتید بهش ! بلد نبودید =)))
<maour> چه بی اعصاب شدن ملت
<maour> دو دقه واستا خب
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-21
<Amiin> Salaam
<Amiin> Soal dashtam kasi hast
<esak> #5hit
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-22
<Hamed> salam
<Hamed> khobid
<Hamed> Hi
<Hamed> How Are You
<Hamed> hi
<Hamed> how are you mohi
<Hamed> can you speak persian?
<mohi> tnx Hamed, you ok?
<mohi> بله :)
<mohi> <CIA-9> mirdamadi * r1302335 messages/trunk/l10n-kde4/fa/messages/kde-runtime/ (5 files): 100% completed by Mohi Mirdamadi
<Hamed> khobi mohi
<Hamed> U Az Terminal Ubuntu Sar dar miari
<mohi> mersi Hamed khobi?
<Hamed> mamnon
<mohi> Hamed: yekam ;-)
<Hamed> mikham sudo ro kamel gheyre faal konam
<mohi> bara khodet Hamed?
<Hamed> be farz mizani apt-get  install openssh-server  barname nasb she niaz nabashe hichvaqt avalesh sudo ro zad
<Hamed> are
<mohi> ahha man fek kardam mikhay az khodet sudo rop begiri! :))
<mohi> in k kheili khobe! chera in karo mikoni? :D
<Hamed> khob be karam nemiad
<Hamed> to centos az ina nabod
<Hamed> hata mikham Chmod /home/ ro 777 konam
<mohi> oho :D
<Hamed> hala baladi chejuri in dastresi ha ro bardaram?
<mohi> bebin
<mohi> age mikhay vaghty sudo ro mizani, hey azat password nakhad, bayad bezani "sudo visudi"
<Hamed> in pas nakhad o midonam .
<Hamed> mikham kolan sudo nakhad
<mohi> va paeene file ino add koni:
<mohi> hamed ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<Hamed> Chmod hame folder ha ham 777 bashe write beshe rosh kard
<mohi> ahha!
<mohi> man gahi k ziad kar daram va hoseleye sudo ro nadaram mizanam:
<mohi> sudo su
<mohi> va karamo too terminale root anjam midam
<mohi> age rahati ham mitooni usereto be root tagheer bedio khodeto rahat koni!
<mohi> kafie be root ye password bedi ta active beshe
<Hamed> Man Ye Script daram ke nemidonam vase kodom ubuntu hast male harchi hast mohtavaye toosh Chmod home ro writeble farz kard va sudo avalesh nist
<Hamed> aya ubuntu 9 injuri bod?
<mohi> nemidoonam! :S
<Hamed> are useramo chejuri be root taghyir bedam
<Hamed> ?
<Hamed> esmet mohammad rezast?
<mohi> yeap
<mohi> ibe root pwd bede
<Hamed> che dastori bzanam ke kolan useram root kamel bashe
<mohi> vala inke usere alanit ro root avaz koni kheili moshkele!
<mohi> behtarin kar ine ke root ro active koni va file hat ro move koni!
<Hamed> khob chejuri
<Hamed> user root chejuri besazam
<Hamed> hich file to ubuntu nadaram
<mohi> dare
<mohi> boro too user accounts
<mohi> man kde daram nemidoonam too gnome chetorie
<Hamed> male man terminal hast faqat
<Hamed> ubuntu server
<mohi> oonja root ro peyda kon va besh password bede
<mohi> ahha
<mohi> sudo passwd YOUR_RPPT_PASSWORD
<mohi> sudo passwd root
<Hamed> merc
<Hamed> :************
<Hamed> Ye Soal Dige Mohi
<Hamed> welcome iceage
<iCEAGE> Hamed, thanks
<mahdi> من تو نصب اوبونتو یه مشکل خاص دارم کسی می تونه منو راهنمایی کنه؟
<Roj> سلام
<Roj> من رو یه سیستم که دسترسی به انیترنت نداره اوبنتوی 12.1 دارم
<Roj> الان می خوام کد ها رو دانلود کنم
<Roj> ببرم اونجا نصب کنم
<Roj> لینکی چیزی میتونید بهم بدید.
<Roj> ؟
<Roj> 12.4
<Roj> :)
<Roj> کدک های مالتی مدیا منظورمه
<Roj> کسی نیست کمک کنه
<KScorp> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1054774/
<KScorp> mikham kernel compile konam
<KScorp> dastoore "make modules" ro zadam vasatash in error ro dad
<shahrooz> salam
<shahrooz> kasi online hast ?
<shahrooz> mashala hame too irc mikhaban :))
<Saeid> salam man window xp dashtam fedora ke nasb kardam grub ro ham tanzim kardam amma window payame ntldr missing mide , chi kar bayad konam dustan ?
<shahrooz> inja ke male fedora nist
<shahrooz> dar har soorat hame khaban
<Saeid> agha shahrooz khoshhalam ke javab dadi , bebin moshkel rabti be fedora nadare man nemidunam windowse che balayi saresh umade
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-23
<esak> #iranphp
<nima> سلام من میخوام بلوتوس را روشن کنم  این جمله میاد!کجارا باید روشن کنم؟
<nima> bluetooth has been disabled by aswitch on your computer
<nima> سلام من میخوام بلوتوس را روشن کنم  این جمله میاد!کجارا باید فعال کنم؟
<nima> bluetooth has been disabled by aswitch on your computer
<nima_> سلام من میخوام بلوتوس را روشن کنم  این جمله میاد!کجارا باید فعال کنم؟کنم؟ ] <nima> bluetooth has been disabled by swoitch on your computer.
<nima_> سلام من میخوام بلوتوس را روشن کنم  این جمله میاد!کجارا باید فعال کنم؟کنم؟ ] <nima> bluetooth has been disabled by swoitch on your computer.
<nima_> سلام من میخوام بلوتوس را روشن کنم  این جمله میاد!کجارا باید فعال کنم؟کنم؟ ] <nima> bluetooth has been disabled by swoitch on your computer.
<Guest51220> hello,
<centooos> salam, dostan yeki lotf mikone mohtaviate file /etc/init.d/bluetooth ro baram ye ja bezare?!
<safeith> fzerorubigd: سلام
<safeith> fzerorubigd: خسته نباشید
<fzerorubigd> safeith: سلام
<fzerorubigd> safeith: سلامت باشید
<safeith> fzerorubigd: شما در وبلاگتون یه اسکریپت برای آینه نود ۳۲ نوشتید
<fzerorubigd> safeith: :) آره خیلی وقت پیش بود :)
<safeith> fzerorubigd: آیا می تونید اسکریپت را طوری بنویسید که وقتی کی نود ۳۲ بوکه شد بتونه از سایت هایی که کی می زارند بگیره
<fzerorubigd> safeith: شدنش میشه.
<fzerorubigd> safeith: منتها اینکه من اینکار رو بکنم، حقیقتش نه
<safeith> fzerorubigd: می شه متد رو بگی
<fzerorubigd> safeith: متد خاصی نمیخواد، تنها چیزی که میتونه اینکارو برات انجام بده reqex ـه
<fzerorubigd> قثلثط *
<fzerorubigd> regex*
<safeith> fzerorubigd: مثلا این http://www.nod327.net/ کی های تریال می زاره
<safeith> fzerorubigd: من خواهم این ها رو لیست کنه
<fzerorubigd> safeith: میدونم دیدمش. باید بریتگها رو آنالیز کنی و از توش فقط کلیدها رو در بیاری، و فقط regex میتونه اینکارو برات راحت انجام بده
<safeith> fzerorubigd: بعدش وقتی که کی ای که توی اسکریپت بلوکه شده از لیست جایگزین کنه
<safeith> fzerorubigd: مرسی
<Maryam> salam
<Maryam> ye site ke amuzesh kamel rahandaze vpn servero tozeh dade bashe be man moarefi kinid
<Maryam> har che gashtam hamashon naghes gofte bodam
<Maryam> kase nest
<Maryam> ???????????/
#ubuntu-ir 2012-06-24
<javandata> سلام دوستان
<javandata> کسی یه رابط گرافیکی خوب برای اکانتینگ بر پایه اسکوئید سراغ نداره؟
<javandata>   /msg NickServ SET EMAIL saeed912@gmail.com
<javandata> !
<H4x012> hmmm
<H4x012> khaste nabashid
<H4x012> khosh umadi
<dark-sun> :P
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-17
<alocer> salam bacheha pishnehad mikonin ke az aria2 baraye download torrent estefade konam ?
<JAVACODER> alocer: aria2 chie?
<alocer> JAVACODER: Ye Download manager Bedoone GUI hastesh
<JAVACODER> alocer: torrent ham migireh ?
<alocer> mikham torrent ro az toye terminal download konam ...
<alocer> JAVACODER: are
<alocer> JAVACODER: ama benazar miad soratesh paiineh
<JAVACODER> alocer: chun gui nadareh ziad man pasand nemikonam chun vaghti seed nadashteh bashe ba gui mishe sari tar fahmid ke dareh chekar mikoneh
<alocer> JAVACODER: are qbittorrent va dekuge to in zamone mahsharan ... ama cmdline bashe bishtar hal mide ( advance tare ) :D
<alocer> JAVACODER: deluge**
<sharif> salam
<sharif> alo
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-18
<nixoeen> !ping
<lubotu3> pong!
<Ehsan_> sghl
<Ehsan_> یعنی سلام
<Parsi> hey Melissa-
<Melissa-> Parsi:  hey
<Parsi> sup Melissa-
<Parsi> ?
<Melissa-> Parsi:  nothing :)
<Melissa-> how about you?
<Melissa-> is everything ok?
<Parsi> so so
<alocer> salam
<alocer> sorate download hame khobe ?? yani toye linux be andaze pahnaye bandetoon download mikonid ?
<anoNxeRo> are
<alocer> :'( pas chera baraye man 1/4 az kole bandwithame ???
<anoNxeRo> ba chi dl mikoni?
<alocer> aria2
<anoNxeRo> ba axel emtehan kon
<alocer> hardafe majboor shodam beram windows download konam bargardam linux ... ah chera nemishe az in windowse kofty dast keshid :((
<anoNxeRo> chera mishe
<anoNxeRo> ye moshkeli has ke nemitoni kamel estefade koni
<anoNxeRo> hatman mahdod konande gozashti roosh
<alocer> anoNxeRo: chand mahi man too linux in moshkeloo daram hich rahe haliam peida nakardam
<alocer> anoNxeRo: vaghteto ke nagereftam ? gereftam  ?
<anoNxeRo> alocer, ba in harfet chera
<anoNxeRo> baghiyash khob bod joz in! :/
<alocer> :-P
<alocer> roye linux shayad ama ba windows ya router moshkeli nadaram
<anoNxeRo> alocer, ba wget dl mikoin sorat chande?
<alocer> jalebe har jor az intenet estefade mikonam soratam balaye 20KB nemire darsorati ke bandwith=64KB
<alocer> system monitor --> resources : ino neshoon mide
<anoNxeRo> alocer, ba wget beshin dl kon
<anoNxeRo> ya axel
<alocer> bezar emtehan konam
<alocer> velesh kon , ehtemalan dorostesh hamine ... asabanim karde ... !!!!
<anoNxeRo> na dorstesh hamin ist
<alocer> ye chiz dge ... ubuntu 12.04 estefade mikonam ba live ke miam bala sorat khoobe ( port = ethernet 'eth0' ) ama vaghty nasb shod . . .
<alocer> mint az ubuntu badtare ... fedora ham bad nist mamoolie ( mishe tahamol kard )
<alocer>  eth0: Link is up at 100 Mbps, full duplex, flow control rx
<alocer> full dupplex chie ?
<anoNxeRo> yani inke ham dade mire ham miyad
<anoNxeRo> hamzaman
<alocer> anoNxeRo: ipv6 disable bokonam ?
<anoNxeRo> na
<alocer> X_X
<mahmood> salam
<mahmood> apt-get man update nemishe
<mahmood> yum ham nasb nist
<mahmood> che khaki mishe berizam saram?
<Sadeq> salam
<Sadeq> kasi hast?
 * DaRvesh afk
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-19
<ubuntu1> salaam
<ubuntu1> kaci baa QTCREATOR barnaame neveshte?
<ubuntu1> c++
<ubuntu1> man ye soal dashtam , :|
<DeadMan> @ubuntu1 che moshkeli darid ?
<ubuntu1> cout aaa ee ke man daram dar khorooji neshoon daade nemishe :| erroram nadaram . CONFIG   += console ham dar .pro daram
<ubuntu1> amaa Press any ...
<ubuntu1> miaad
<ubuntu1> # iostream va using name... ro ham zadam , amaa faghat bazi vaghtaaa khorojio dar console neshoon mide
<ubuntu1> <DeadMan> ?
<ubuntu1> midoonid cheraa in sheklie ? QTCreatoram rooye ubuntu nasbe
<DeadMan> qDebug() << "message";
<ubuntu1> in chie?
<DeadMan> ubuntu1 mitoonid be in vasile ye debug line too console write konid
<ubuntu1> yani alaan in khato too barnamam benevisam ?
<DeadMan> bale
<DeadMan> daghighan mesle cout << "message" az oon estefade konid
<ubuntu1> ok , bad ketaabkhooneee nemikhaad?
<ubuntu1> #?
<DeadMan> darid az framework e Qt estefade mikonid ?
<DeadMan> ta C ?
<ubuntu1> na console application
<ubuntu1> bale
<DeadMan> ahan!!! pas in command kar nemikone
<ubuntu1> QT Creator
<ubuntu1> :|
<DeadMan> std::cout << "message" ro test gereftid ?
<ubuntu1> bale man using name space std o daram
<ubuntu1> coutam daram
<ubuntu1> amaa cutam bazi vaghtaa neshoon daade mishe faghat
<ubuntu1> :|
<DeadMan> ye sample code darid ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu1> man  codam roo tasaavire
<ubuntu1> baa opencv
<ubuntu1> in  vector<float> a; araye az float mishe dige?
<ubuntu1> ok bazam mamnooon <DeadMan>
<esfsg> salam
<esfsg> s
<esfsg> Salam
<anoNxeRo> salam
<HonarDust> سلام!
<HonarDust> دوستان عزیز
<HonarDust> احتیاج به راهنمایی در زمینه پیکربندی http پراک-سی دارم.
<HonarDust> کسی می‌تونه راهنمایی کنه؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-20
<z0> هیچ بحثی اینجا نیست؟
<z0> واسه رفتم به آموزشای خود اوبونتو آی آر سی تو سایت خارجیش آدم گم میشه ک
<ubuntu1> salaaam
<ubuntu1> injaa kaci hast ke elekteronic khoonde baashe? :?
<ubuntu1> h?
<ubuntu1> kaci tabdil forie midoone?
<ubuntu1> ye soale koochike baraa ye barname :|
<mahid67> سلام
<mahid67> کسی هست؟
<mahid67> یک مشکل تو وصل شدن به اینترنت تو اوبونتو دارم
<mahid67> ؟
<mahid67> ؟
<mahid67> help me?
<mahid67> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<mahid67> not connect internet in to ubuntu by wireless?
<mahid67> but connect with wire!!!!!
<mahid67> کمممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممک
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-21
<pooya> سلام
<pooya> من چند تا سوال داشتم
<mshirdelcs> salam
<ubuntu3> salaam
<ubuntu3> ye soaali
<ubuntu3> soalam hal shod :|
<mahdi67> salam
<mahdi67> komaaaaaaak
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> کمممممممممممممممک؟
<mahdi67> با وایرلس چی شکلی به اینترنت وصل شم
<mahdi67> ؟
<mahdi67> help me?
<mahdi67> kooooooooooooooooooooooooooooomaaaaaaaaaaaaaaak?
<mahdi67> meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
<mahdi67> connection in error
<mahdi67> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp me?
<mahdi67_> koooooooooooooomak?
<mahdi67_> heeeeeeeeeeeeelp me?
<mahdi67_> کممممممممممممممممک؟
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-22
<Faribuntu> test
<Faribuntu> salaaaam az dustan kasi inja hast???
<mrafiee> Faribuntu: salam
<Faribuntu> duste aziz y moshkeli daram natunestam jaei peydash konam
<Faribuntu> man mikham xdman ro nasb konam
<Faribuntu> vaqti k dasture   $ chmod +x xdman.sh ro mizanam payame ziro mide:
<Faribuntu> chmod: cannot access ‘xdman.sh’: No such file or directory
<Faribuntu> miduni moshkel az kojast??
<mrafiee> Faribuntu: use sudo chmod +x xdman.sh
<Faribuntu> dobare hamun error ro mide! (error ya khata)
<anoNxeRo> Faribuntu, bezan file xdman.sh
<anoNxeRo> in error ro vaghti mide ke hamchin file vojod nadashte bashe
<Faribuntu> file ham javab nadad!!   man y baste download kadam badesh unzip
<Faribuntu> in file xdman.sh tush nist!! az chanja mokhtalef download kardam nist!!
<anoNxeRo> ls begir
<anoNxeRo> bebin kojast
<anoNxeRo> age javab nadad
<anoNxeRo> bezan find ~ -iname \*sh
<Faribuntu> aslan hamchin chizi nist!!  xdman.exe hast ama .sh yokh!!
<Faribuntu> fek konam dasture chmod +x xdmsn.sh mikhad in file ro besaze!! intori nist??
<anoNxeRo> na
<anoNxeRo> chmod +x mode ye file ro be executable tabdil mikone
<anoNxeRo> bishtar bara file haye script bekar mire
<anoNxeRo> basteie ke dl kard eshtebast
<Faribuntu> O! mamnun az tozihetun...  yani migin bayad xdman.sh dakhele baste bashe??
<anoNxeRo> Faribuntu, are
<anoNxeRo> Faribuntu, dastore sakhte file be sorate touch file hast
<anoNxeRo> na chmod
<Faribuntu> ok...  http://sourceforge.net/projects/xdman/files/xdman.zip/download in linkeshe!!
<Faribuntu> linke motabari b nazar miad
<Faribuntu> fek nakonam kharab bashe!!
<Faribuntu> vaqean az inke vaqtetuno baram gozashtin mamnunam
<Faribuntu> hata age moshkelam hal nashe az hamrahitun vaqean khoshhalam
<anoNxeRo> Faribuntu, shayad in file bara windows bashe chon exe dare
<anoNxeRo> bebin tosh file bar lin nadare
<anoNxeRo> sarm miadbahrami
<miadbahrami> anoNxeRo, salam chetori?
<miadbahrami> anoNxeRo, khoda shokre?
<anoNxeRo> mamnon miadbahrami khobam :) to hcetori? chikara mikoni?
<Faribuntu> fale .jar va .bat ham dare... fek konam rast migi baraye windows bashe
<Faribuntu> beram google y search vase linux bezanam
<Faribuntu> mamnun
<anoNxeRo> jar ke java archiver hast
<anoNxeRo> bat ke batch file haye linux hast
<Faribuntu> pas vase linuxeeee :D
<anoNxeRo> batch file haye windows Faribuntu *
<anoNxeRo> eshtebah zadam
<Faribuntu> rasti esme man Fariborze khastin sedam konin ya fari ya feri ya fariborz begin
<Faribuntu> mage windows ham xdman dare??
<Faribuntu> xdman fek konam faqat vase linux bashe!!
<anoNxeRo> Faribuntu, dashtanesho nemionam vali inlist file ke gofti be windows bar migarde
<anoNxeRo> Faribuntu, age ham bara linux bashe chera ba zip feshorde karde? va na tar.gz? ya tar.bz2
<Faribuntu> khob man har linki migardam .zip hast!!
<Faribuntu> alan y search vase .tar mizanam
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> salam agha cheto mishe raft facebook ba in ubuntu
<anoNxeRo> firefox ro baz mikoni
<anoNxeRo> mizani facebook.com
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> khob
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> khob
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> filteresho bardashtan anoNxeRo
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> ?
<anoNxeRo> na
<DaRvesh> sha bargashte mage?
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> pas chetorie?
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> hamoon
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, ssh tunnel
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> anoNxeRo: sharmande mitooni yekam komak koni?
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding‎
<anoNxeRo> ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Using_SSH_to_Port_Forward‎
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> anoNxeRo: This page does not exist yet. You can create a new empty page, or use one of the page templates.
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> anoNxeRo: ghorboone maramet man hanooz tojih nashodam mishe yekam sade tar tozi bdi?
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> agha komak konid pleaaaaaaassssse mikham bram facebook
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> :-(
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, ajale dari cheghad
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> e fek kardam rafti
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<anoNxeRo> hamid ye ssh acount mikhay
<anoNxeRo> hala ya vps ya shell ya harchi
<anoNxeRo> behesh az inja vasl mishi be on
<anoNxeRo> bad ba on tunel mizan karato mikoni
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> ok
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> bad?
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/PortForwarding
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> khob man sar dar nmiaram cheto bayad anjamesh bdam
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, r ro kam kon aval chon kheili ro mokhe
<anoNxeRo> bad arzam be hozoret
<anoNxeRo> ke server dari?
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, openvpn ham mishe
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> anoNxeRo:  sharmande
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> server chetori?
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, ye vps maslan
<anoNxeRo> onvare ab
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> vala fek nmikonam:-)
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> vps?
<anoNxeRo> are vps, server majazi
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, ya bayad ye openvpn bekhari
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> ya jaddeye sadat
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, be in rahatiya nemishe, rastesh
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> man ba in chiza vared nistam
<anoNxeRo> shayad beshe
<anoNxeRo> man nemidonam
<anoNxeRo> bebini kesie dige midone
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> az in ssl proxy servera nmishe?
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> azina ke tooshoon adreso mizani
<anoNxeRo> hamidrrrrrrrrrr, nemidonam
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> mizanam mire
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> vali taghriban hichi nis
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> yani axa inaro nshoon nmide
<hamidrrrrrrrrrr> minevise Cookies Required
<Vrix> salamm
<Vrix> agha ghablan ye chizi bug ke package haya ama ro mitonesti download koni ba 1 click be estelah mitonesti nesb koni
<Vrix> alan harchi mikon esmesh yadam nemiyad
<Vrix> kesi nemidone ehyanan
<Vrix> ?
<Vrix> masalam gimp  u .. ro amade dashtan
<Vrix> ama=amade
#ubuntu-ir 2013-06-23
<aaa_> سلام
<aaa_> به همه
<aaa_> کسی هست
<aaa_> من یه مشکلی تو ابونتو دارم
<Guest63660> نیاز کمک دارم کسی هست
<thxliatdu> salam be hameye doostan
<anoNxeRo> salam
<thxliatdu> ye moshkel darbareye vpn daram
<thxliatdu> 2 ubuntu
<thxliatdu> mitonam beporsam
<thxliatdu> ?
<thxliatdu> :-/
<thxliatdu> ye vpn sakhtam va usernamo pass
<anoNxeRo> !ask | thxliatdu
<lubotu3> thxliatdu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Parsi> hey Melissa-
<Melissa-> Parsi:  hey :)
<Melissa-> Parsi:  how's it going ?
<Parsi> Melissa-: migzare
<Parsi> shoma?
<Melissa-> Parsi:  manam badak nistam.
<Parsi> be salaamti
<ashkan> bachehaa kasi midoone esme chalist chiye?
<royaflash> salam
<thxliatdu> salam
<thxliatdu> khooB?
<thxliatdu> age bekhaym OS linux nasb shode ru systememoono delete konim
<thxliatdu> bayad chi kar konim?
<thxliatdu> اه
<thxliatdu> hi
<thxliatdu> any one can help me?
<omid> salam
<omid> qt-linux-opensource-5.0.1-x86-offline.run
<omid> en file ro daram
<omid> vali nasbnemitoonam
<omid> bokonam
<omid> ka30 midoone moshkel az kojast?
<omid> bayad narmAfzari bara
<omid> run shodanesh dashte basham?
<saman> hi
<saman> how can I change the permision of a folder in ubuntu?
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-16
<moJTABA_> سلام
<moJTABA_> دوستان
<moJTABA_> من تازه دارم با لینوکس کار می کنم
<moJTABA_> برای نصب
<moJTABA_> از طریق بخش اپ ها وقتی می زنم
<moJTABA_> USE THIS SOURCE
<moJTABA_> نصب نمیشه
<moJTABA_> اط ترمینال هم نصب نمیشه
<moJTABA_> کار خاصی باید قبلش انجام بدم؟
<mehdi__> Salam
<mehdi__> kasi nist?
<ramin> kesi hast komakam konee
<ramin> sudo apt-get install tor nasb kardam hala chikar konam
<ramin> ?/////////////
<iraj> ramin:  niazi nabud unjuri nasb koni
<iraj> ramin:  dl mikardi , run mikardi
<iraj> ramin:  hala  tuye "dash"   search kon: "vidalia"   ya "tor"
<iraj> ramin:  bebin chizi miad?
<ramin> ee
<ramin> ahan
<ramin> vidalia
<ramin> nadaram inam nasb konam
<ramin> to terminal zadam ino mg
<ramin> The program 'vidalia' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing: sudo apt-get install vidalia
<SinaSarmad> hi everybody :)
<SinaSarmad> i have a HP Envy 15-1001 and need all drivers for Ubuntu 14
<SinaSarmad> i need help
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-17
<farbod> salam
<farbod> sobh bekheir
<farbod> kasi hast?
<Meisam> salam
<Guest63943> Hi
<Guest63943> slm
<Guest63943> kasi hast ?
<abolf> سلام
<abolf> کسی هس
<abolf> salaaam
<linuxlite1969> slam
<abolf> kasi  nis rahnamai bede
<linuxlite1969> salam kasi midone chetore bayad makhazen o tamer konam
<mina> سلام خوب هستین من سیستممو تازه نصب کردم با این تور رو نصب کردم حالا باید چیکار کنم  ](*,) sudo apt-get install tor
<anoNxeRo> mina, ubuntu dari?
<mina> are
<anoNxeRo> mina, صبر کن
<anoNxeRo> mina,
<mina> balee
<anoNxeRo> mina,  bezan sudo /etc/init.d/tor restart
<anoNxeRo> mina, bad to tanzimaket firefox
<anoNxeRo> boro to ghesmate proxy
<anoNxeRo> onja socks proxy ro tanzim kon
<anoNxeRo> ro 127.0.0.1 va port 9050
<anoNxeRo> mina, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Tor#Using_Tor_with_Firefox
<mina> http proxi ro
<mina> 127.0.0.1
<mina> konAM
<anoNxeRo> mina, na http rp na faghat socks ro
<anoNxeRo> onam socks 5
<mina> mer30
<mina> ok shod ama khili soratesh painee?
<anoNxeRo> mina, kheili ro nemidonam
<mina> mer30 khili lotf kardin
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-18
<Guest83042> salam
<Guest83042> kasi hast ?
<Azitrex> donbaleh kasi bekhay begardi ta 1 sal dg ham kasi j nemideh
<Azitrex> soal dari ? soal kon o motazer bemon ta 1 ki javab bedeh be in link moraje'e kon http://wiki.ubuntu.ir/IrcBehavior
<Guest83042> tnx
<Guest83042> :D
<Guest83042> Salam , Dostan Ye Site Service FilterShekan Moarefi konid k ham sorate server khob bashe ham ghabele etemad bashe + inke servicesh ubuntu ro ham sup kone
<Guest83042> Salam , Dostan Ye Site Service FilterShekan Moarefi konid k ham sorate server khob bashe ham ghabele etemad bashe + inke servicesh ubuntu ro ham sup kone
<Azitrex> inaro search kon
<Rahimi> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-20
<alireza> salam
<alireza> kasi hast be man komak kone?
<alireza> alo
<anoNxeRo> bastegi be moshkelet dare alireza
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-21
<mhabibi> سلام.چطوری میتونم محتویات یک بسته که با apt-get دریافت میشه رو دانلود کنم و روی سیستم های مختلف بوسیله فلش نصب کنم؟
<milad554> سلام
<milad554> دوستان کسی میدونه چطوری باید کانکشن وایرلس ساخت ؟
<milad554> برا اوبونتو
<milad554> hi - anyone knows how to make a wireless connection for ubuntu ? - thank you
<AMiN_> salam dustan
<AMiN_> kasi hast aya?
<AMiN_> ouch
<AMiN_> hamash bot :D
<AMiN_> khodafez
#ubuntu-ir 2014-06-22
<odyseh> سلام
<odyseh> سلام دوستان
<odyseh> کسی هست من رو راهنمایی کنه؟
<nkh> HydrogenWS: سلام ! :دی
<nkh> بچه ها کسی اینستاگرام داره ؟!
<nkh> :D
<pooriya> slm
<pooriya> kasi hast?
<anoNxeRo> salam
<anoNxeRo> hastan bache ha
<pooriya> man ubuntu 14.4 nasb kardam , susbendam kar nemikone , nemidoonam bayad chikar konam karaye forum ha ro anjam dadam dorost nashod , nemidoonam chikar konam dige
<anoNxeRo> pooriya, farda rooz biya, shayad shod yekarish kard
<pooriya> akhe asabamo beham rikhte :(
<pooriya> kodoom version ubuntu az hamash behtare?
<anoNxeRo> pooriya, yani chi?
<pooriya> manzooram az nazare stable boodano  kam bug dashtane
<anoNxeRo> pooriya, mamolan LTS har bishtar bara stable miran
<anoNxeRo> pooriya, in ehtemalan ye moshkele sadast, ye errori, chizi mide to log ha ye nigah bendaz
<pooriya> 14.04 behtare ya version haye ghabli be nazaret?
<pooriya> mige nemitoone ye barname ro bebande mesle inke
<anoNxeRo> 14.04
<anoNxeRo> pooriya, khob bebin che barnamiei
<pooriya_> mige some devices fail to suspend
<anoNxeRo> pooriya_, kodom deivce
<pooriya_> hamino nemige
<pooriya_> ye mohite behtari baraye chat nadare in irc ?
<anoNxeRo> pooriya_, xchat, kvirc, chatzilla, irssi weechat
<pooriya_> man kar nakardam ba ina , yekisho begoo benasbam
<anoNxeRo> xchat
<pooriya_> chejoori biyam too irc ?
<anoNxeRo> boro to server
<anoNxeRo> aval to menu xchat
<anoNxeRo> network list
<anoNxeRo> bad boro freenode ro payda kon
<anoNxeRo> onja vasl sho
<pooriya_> dev , helper  ya unreg , webchat?
<anoNxeRo> chi?
<pooriya_> kodoom yekish biyam?
<pooriya_> peyda kardam oomadam
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-15
<reza_> سلام من یک هارد با کلی بد سکتور دارم که میخوام چند تا فایل رو از یکی از درایو ها (ویندوزی )با اوبونتو لایو ک\ی کنم ولی درایو ماونت نمیشه کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟؟
<MCSH> سلام
<MCSH> چه نسخه ای از ویندوز دارین؟
<MCSH> ممکنه مشکل مونت نشدن ب خاطر خاموش نشدن کامل ویندوز باشه
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-16
<amir_> سلام
<rha_> سلام
<rha_> یک سوال داشتم
<rha_> مدنبال سایت یا منبعی هستم که درباره مدیریت حافظه و حدیریت فرٖآیندها در اوبونتو توضیح داده باشه
<ayat> salam
<ayat> من مشکل دارم توی نصب کردن نرم افزار ها توی لینوکس
<ayat> اموزش هایی که توی سایت ها بود رو خوندم
<ayat> ولی نتونستم نصب کنم
<ayat> کسی می تونه بهم بگه چطور میشه توی لینوکس نرم افزار نصب کرد؟
<ayat> کسی هست؟
<saeed> سلام
<saeed> شما اوبونتو نصب کردید؟
<ayat> بله
<saeed> خب اوبونتو برای راحتی کاربرهاش یه برنامه داره به این اسم
<saeed> ubuntu software center
<saeed> و تو منوی یونیتی هم هست
<ayat> چطور میشه ازش استفاده کرد؟
<saeed> اون برنامه رو باز کنید، و از طریق اون نرم‌افزارها رو سرچ و نصب کنید
<saeed> فقط لازمه که به اینترنت وصل باشید
<ayat> چطوری نصب کنم
<ayat> می تونی هر مرحله رو بهم بگی
<saeed> برنامه رو سرچ می‌کنید، روی گزینهٔ اینستال کلیک کنید، خود برنامه پکیج رو دانلود و نصب می‌کنه
<saeed> مرحلهٔ خاصی نداره، فقط یه کلیک
<ayat> من الان رفتم داخل ubuntu software center
<ayat> و بالای صفحه اش یه جایی داشت برای سرچ کردن
<ayat> نرم افزارم رو سرچ کردم
<ayat> بعدش باید چکار کنم
<saeed> اگه می‌خوای نصب بشه، رو گزینهٔ اینستال کلیک کن، صبر کن دانلود و اکسترکت کردن پکیج نرم‌افزار تموم شه
<saeed> بعد از این که این تموم شد، نرم‌افزار قابل استفاده است
<ayat> چطوری می تونم نرم افزار رو بیارم
<saeed> رو منوی علامت اوبونتو کلیک کن، اسم نرم‌افزار رو تو قسمت سرچ تایپ کن، و بعد نرم‌افزار رو باز کن
<ayat> انگار یه جایی خوندم که لینوکس خودش یه دانلود منیجر داره؟
<ayat> شما اسمش رو میدونید؟
<saeed> یه سری دانلود منیجر واسه‌اش نوشته شده
<saeed> یه سری از اون‌ها کامندلاین هستن
<saeed> یه سری هم گرافیکی
<ayat> قدرتمندترینشون از نظر سرعت چیه؟
<saeed> به عنوان مثال دانلود منیجر زیر رو سرچ کنید (تو سافتور سنتر اوبونتو)
<saeed> uGet
<saeed> و نصبش کنید
<saeed> والا در مورد این که کدوم قدرتمنده اطلاع خاصی ندارم، چون از دانلود منیجر به اون صورت استفاده نمی‌کنم
<saeed> تو فروم اوبونتو شاید در این مورد مطالبی نوشته شده باشه که چه دانلود منیجری بهتره و ...
<ayat> یه مشکل بیش اومد
<ayat> من نسخه لینوکس اوبونتو رو دارم
<ayat> وقتی uget رو سرچ کردم
<ayat> نسخه ۱۳ اوبونتو
<ayat> یو گت رو سرچ کردم
<ayat> بعد اسمش با تصویرش میاد
<ayat> رو ش یه گزینه داره یه اسم more info
<ayat> اینو که میزنم
<ayat> یه صفحه باز میشه که توضیحاتش توش نوشته شده
<ayat> بعد یه گزینه هست به اسم use this source
<ayat> اونو که میزنم  میاد توی هیستوری
<ayat> این درسته؟
<saeed> فکر نکنم این مورد مشکل باشه
<saeed> با استفاده از همون گزینهٔ اینستال به راحتی میشه نرم‌افزار نصب کرد
<saeed> در مورد اون گزینه‌ای که گفتی اطلاعی ندارم و نمی‌دونم کارش چیه
<ayat> با اینترنت کم سرعت هم میشه ازش دانلود کرد؟
<saeed> آره، فقط زمان بیشتری می‌بره
<ayat>  چرا خطا میده
<saeed> نمی‌دونم
<saeed> دوباره تلاش کن
<ayat> یه سوال دیگه
<ayat> می خوام ببینم یکی از قسمت های نرم افزار برای چیه
<ayat> توی سیستم ستینگ بیا
<ayat> بعد software & updates
<ayat> توی همون \نجره که باز میشه
<saeed> خب
<ayat> روی به روی Download from
<ayat> اونجا برای چیه
<ayat> باید کدوم گزینه انتخاب بشه؟
<ayat> نوع سرور ابدیت رو مشخص میکنه؟
<saeed> فرقی نمی‌کنه
<saeed> این گزینه واسه اینه که یه سرور (میرور) رو انتخاب می‌کنی و می‌گی نرم‌افزارها رو از اونجا دانلود کنه
<ayat> شما میدونید که از طریق لینوکس چطور میشه یه سایت رو روی نت قرار داد؟
<saeed> یه چیزایی می‌دونم
<saeed> لازمه که یه وب‌سرور نصب شه و یه سری تنظیمات
<saeed> مثلن میشه وب‌سرور آپاچی رو نصب کنی و از اون استفاده کنی
<saeed> البته فکر نکنم تو چنل آی‌آرسی بشه توضیح داد
<saeed> تو اینترنت در این مورد سرچ کنید، راهنماهای آزاد زیادی نوشته شده که چگونه یک وب‌سایت رو روی وب سرور راه‌اندازی کرد
<saeed> به انگلیسی که خیلی زیاده
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-18
<mamaj> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-19
<Amin_> salam
<Amin_> کسی هست به یک سوال جواب بده؟
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-20
<loco> salam
<Guest45351> salam
<Guest45351> dostan ye soal dashtam ki mitone komakam kone?
<Mr> configure: error: Package requirements (systemd >= 209) were not met:  No package 'systemd' found
<Mr> چیکار باید کرد؟
<Mr> کسی نیست؟
<ali_> salam
<saeed> سلام
<ali_> من ۲ فایل متنی دارم که می‌خوام محتوای تکراری در ۲ فایل حذف بشه و در یک فایل جدید برام ذخیره بشه
<ali_> * محتوای غیر تکراری در فایل جدید ذخیره بشه
<ali_> saeed, ?
<saeed> دارم فکر می‌کنم از چه سولوشنی استفاده بشه
<saeed> cat file1 | grep -vf file2 >> newfile
<saeed> از این کامند استفاده کن
<saeed> ali_
<ali_> saeed, امتحان می‌کنم
<ali_> saeed, grep: Invalid collation character
<saeed> فایلت چه نوع فایلیه؟ متنیه؟
<ali_> saeed, در واقع فایل رجستری ایکس پی هست که میشه همون متنی
<saeed> این کامندی که گفتم، دو تا فایل رو خط به خط مقایسه می‌کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2015-06-21
<ali_> saeed, ali@solydxk ~/Desktop $ cat 1.txt | grep -vf 2.txt > 3.txt
<ali_> grep: Invalid collation character
<ali_> ali@solydxk ~/Desktop $
<ali_> saeed, ali@solydxk ~/Desktop $ cat 3.txt
<ali_> ali@solydxk ~/Desktop $
<saeed> منوآل گرپ رو بخون، شاید لازم باشه از یه سوئیچ دیگه هم استفاده کنی
<saeed> man grep
<saeed> و این که به نظرم گرپ واسه فایل‌هایی که داری جواب نده، واسه فایل‌های کوچیک و دم دستی خوبه
<saeed> یه سرچی کن، تو اینترنت اسکریپتی هست که کارت رو راه بندازه
<ali_> saeed, تشکر بابت وقتی که گذاشتی
<Omilun> salam
<Omilun> ye soal dashtam
<Omilun> mikhastam bedonam sorate shoma ham to nasb az repo ha kond shode?
<Omilun> dostan
<Omilun> azizan
<Omilun> rayeshmanBNC lubotu3 fvahid behdad222 ashkan saeed ubuntulog_
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-20
<Jafar> سلام
<Guest63597> کسی هست؟
<Guest63597> الو
<Guest63597> چرا NickServ اینجا ایراد داره
<Guest63597> الو
<Guest63597> به این میگین جامعه بزرگ فارسی زبان؟!
<ramin> salam
<tohidfla> any good Persian suggested book for begginers?
<tohidfla> i have just installed
<tohidfla> :D
<Argus> Salam
<Argus> kasi Hast
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-21
<ehsan> سلام
<ehsan> میشه یه نگاه به لینک زیر بندازید و یه راه حل ارایه بدید
<ehsan> http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php/topic,124941.0.html
<grandg_> hi all
<grandg_> kasi channele farsi bedard bokhor programming soragh dare?
<ismaeil>   سلام
<ismaeil> دوستان ی مشکل بزرگ دارم
<ismaeil> موقع نصب اوبونتو همه پارتیشن ها ویندوزم پرید آخه تازه کارم
<ismaeil> نتیجه 4سال دکترام پرید تو رو خدا یکی کمک کنه
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-23
<shangul> اولین باره میبینم این ساعت ی نفر اینجا هست
<m4n_> join
<m4n_> salam doostan/manbae amoozeshe khub baraye dore linux essential be farsi soragh darin?
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-25
<shangul> it's empty...like everytime...
<shangul> o/
<F44> salam, kasi inja hast ke code matlab tuye latex gozashte bashe?
<F44> ye soal daram...
<towhid> سلام
<towhid> دوستان علی اقا دیگه نمیاد؟
#ubuntu-ir 2016-06-26
<shangul> احسان؟
<shangul> کدوم احسان؟فعالپور؟
<shangul> the-light
<Mamaly> باسلام خدمت همه دوستان
<shangul> سلام ایرج
<iraj> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-20
<is_saeed1> salam
<is_saeed1> az dostan aziz ?
<is_saeed1> kasi hacker hast inja?
<Morteza> salam
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-22
<hami> سلام
<hami> شبتون بخیر
<hami> هستن دوستان
<hami> می خواستم یک راهنمایی بگیرم
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-23
<kalcso> Salam kasi inja hast?
#ubuntu-ir 2017-06-24
<sepehrsf1381> سلام
<poorya1234> hi
<poorya1234> Iam poorya samimi
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-18
<Behnaz> salam
<Behnaz> man mikham ye IRC server rah andari konam
<Behnaz> ba 5 channal va max 50 user
<Behnaz> kasi mitone komakam kone?
<Behnaz> chaghadr RAM o HDD mikhad?>
<Behnaz> darbare rah andazi iRC server agar link rahnema ham bedid mamnon misham
<Behnaz> hame manabe engliosh hast
<Behnaz> any Help??
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-19
<AminAtaee> salam
<AminAtaee> man mikham nodejs ro to ubuntu 16.04 nasb konam
<AminAtaee> ama ooni ke to repo hast ghadimi hast
<AminAtaee> ba curl khastam anjam bedam kar nemikoneh
<AminAtaee> curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_8.x | sudo -E bash -
<AminAtaee> bad ke zadam sudo apt install nodejs , version 4 ro nasb kard dobareh
<slashsbin> @AminAtaee salam
<slashsbin> moteasefane repo haye nodejs be iran tahrim hastan
<slashsbin> age ba anti-filter url e bala ro baz koni mibini ke 1 script e bash e ke tush mituni address e apt repo ha ro peida koni
<slashsbin> va tuye `/etc/apt/sources.list.d/` 1 file be esme nodeshource.list besazi va tush address e repo ro benevisi
<slashsbin> masalan baraye debian shabihe be in mishe: https://github.com/slashsBin/dotStar/blob/master/etc/apt/sources.list.d/nodesource.list
<slashsbin> ya inke age betuni network e server et ro az proxy rad koni mituni hamun dasturat e bala ro ejra koni
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-20
<matso> سلام، کسی اینجا فعال هست؟
#ubuntu-ir 2018-06-21
<hashem> .JOIN
<hashem> سلام
<hashem> hello, I downloaded a kernel from the site
<hashem> kernel.org
<hashem> I want to update the ubuntu linux kernel, please help me?
#ubuntu-ir 2019-06-20
<jadid> سلام
<frenda> salaaam
#ubuntu-ir 2019-06-22
<mm_> hi
#ubuntu-ir 2019-06-23
<hwsjdhjas>  hhasfasd jaf
<hwsjdhjas> sjdkfjsdkjfkjdsfjsjdfksdkfksjdkf
<hwsjdhjas> sjdkfjklsajdfkjsadfkjsadkfja
<hwsjdhjas> سلام
<hwsjdhjas> کسی اینجا هست
<hwsjdhjas> ؟
<hwsjdhjas> اینجا irc?
<hwsjdhjas> hello
<hwsjdhjas> help me please\
<hwsjdhjas> my give to irc chanell
